# Armida A7 brass



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Now up on their site, available in 6 days for 369 with solid brass and ceramic bezels. What do you guys think? I like the shape of the case, I literally just ordered the A8 and now this one is looking good too! Dang you Armida!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, I know!

I also just ordered an A8 Green/Orange/Date (really wanted the no date version, but they were sold out), now I wish I had waited!

Looks like I'll either be cancelling my A8, or, most likely, selling it here, and buying the A7 in the dateless configuration.

There are some significant differences:

Indices at 1,2,4,5,7,8,10,11: A8 - *DOT*s A7 - *DASH*es

Case: A8 - *52*mm L to L, *Classic*, *w/* Crown Guards A7 - *49*mm L to L, *Cushion* *w/o* Crown Guards

Bezel insert: A8 - *Aluminum*? A7 - *Ceramic*!

The picture of the green dialed version looks like it has a brown bezel, but that might just be a light/photo effect....

I WANT One!!o|


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Any pics there? I cannot find the A7 on the website. Only the A8 brass and the new A6.

Regards Stephan


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Here you go...


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

It's on the banner once you click "Collection". The A7 looks like the Olivier divers doesn't it? I guess I've found what I want for Xmas.


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you, now i see.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I thought about moving from A8 to A7 but kinda like the A8 a bit more as I already have a few cushion cased divers. Still a nice deal. Could pick one up in future.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

zzz, available in 6 days...patience is not my virtue


----------



## Stitches (Sep 8, 2012)

On the page it says it'd be available in 6 days or so. Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for op for pointing this out as was going to order a new a8 green with date as I have the black orange with date which I love. Stopped myself as I couldn't justify it. Can definitely justify a new model though


----------



## ggrand (Dec 21, 2010)

Hmm... I´m happy with A8 but I can be happier with A8 and A7


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I just purchased an C3 no date A8 last night but like the A7 much better. Gonna see if I can switch my order. If not a BNIB A8 will be on the sales forum very soon.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

So this is a general questions but thought that this would be a good place to ask. I am about to place an order for the A2 and I live in the US. How much in custom tax should I expect to pay?


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

PharmD2B said:


> So this is a general questions but thought that this would be a good place to ask. I am about to place an order for the A2 and I live in the US. How much in custom tax should I expect to pay?


Nada


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

shaneotool said:


> Nada


I thought that was the case but when I read their shipping policy they included it as a disclaimer.


----------



## PsycMatt (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll be picking this one up! The A8 is just a tad too long for my wrist bones. This A7 at 49mm lug to lug is exactly what I needed. 

Thanks for posting! Now to play the waiting game.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Chris is on roll, not a brass or a bronze fan but the A7 looks better an Olivier, another winner for sure!


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

This could be the bronze (brass) diver I've been looking for |>


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Chris better make a lot of these. Cushion case is my favorite and I am ordering one!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

ematthews said:


> Chris better make a lot of these. Cushion case is my favorite and I am ordering one!


+1, the only thing that would make this watch more perfect for me is if it was a little bigger and had applied markers. I cancelled my A8 order and will be getting one of these instead. Green, black, date, no date ... still haven't made up my mind.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

I really like it but I've got the A8 Brass, so I'm going to wait for the SS A7 next year.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

jopex said:


> I thought about moving from A8 to A7 but kinda like the A8 a bit more as I already have a few cushion cased divers. Still a nice deal. Could pick one up in future.


I can always add another cushion case. Love them. This A7 looks great.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

When I saw the A7 I had just ordered my A8 minutes before and my initial thought was to cancel my order. I gave myself a few minutes to think about it and decided ill just get both instead!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Chris is really on a roll! If he offers the green dial with C3 lume and date, MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME!!!


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

PharmD2B said:


> So this is a general questions but thought that this would be a good place to ask. I am about to place an order for the A2 and I live in the US. How much in custom tax should I expect to pay?


My FedEx invoice just came the other day for my A8, it was $11.57 for delivery to SoCal.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

clouser said:


> Chris is really on a roll! If he offers the green dial with C3 lume and date, MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME!!!


Based on the product detail page it will be one of the options. I think I'll go C3 with date but haven't decided on black or green dial yet.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

its been fun watching you guys figure out the patina thing with the A8's. 
I liked the look but didnt want to go 52mm - I though I had survived the brass urge when the A8 I liked the most sold out...... and now this. Damm.

I prefer the A7's bezel edge, shorter lug to lug, simple hands and the face is different enough to my new A1. The price is so much cheaper than the used Bronze A1's as well. 
Going to be hard to resist.

Some body talk me out of it by explaining how brass is so inferior to bronze..... you've got 5 days to talk me off the "purchase button".
Specifically id like to hear about the long term patina results of bronze V brass..... I'm not a fan of gold watches so I know the polished look is a no go for me.
I will let the watch naturally patina. From what I've read Bronze has a redder patina and brass ends up more brown?
Also the NH35A movement - how is it.?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

matthew P said:


> its been fun watching you guys figure out the patina thing with the A8's.
> I liked the look but didnt want to go 52mm - I though I had survived the brass urge when the A8 I liked the most sold out...... and now this. Damm.
> 
> I prefer the A7's bezel edge, shorter lug to lug, simple hands and the face is different enough to my new A1. The price is so much cheaper than the used Bronze A1's as well.
> ...


I think you know your gonna be spending some more money by the weeks out lol


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Wish they would offer a movement up grade to either the 9015 or NE15... not a fan of the 35


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Wish they would offer a movement up grade to either the 9015 or NE15... not a fan of the 35


Why.... lower beat count? 
Accuracy?. 
I self regulated my SKX diver down to plus 2 / day. It was not precision adjustments but I got lucky eventually. I'd guess that this movement is just as solid with hacking and winding functionality?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Wish they would offer a movement up grade to either the 9015 or NE15... not a fan of the 35


I'm a big fan of the Miyota 9015 from my own experience, and I'm indifferent to the NH35A since I've not owned one.

What is it about the NH35A you don't like?

My guess is that the timekeeping consistency doesn't match up to the 9015, cuz mine have been stellar in that regard...


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't seem to wear the same watch for more than a couple of days in a row so I'm not really concerned with how accurate the movements are.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I like it..... a lot..... may end up just buying the green date version and see how it compares to the A8, and dump the one I least prefer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> I like it..... a lot..... may end up just buying the green date version and see how it compares to the A8, and dump the one I least prefer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought about doing that, too, but I just cancelled my order from last night really easily on CCNow.

The full refund went immediately back to my PayPal CC...

I had also ordered a Green with date, but I'm certain the white date next to orange lume will bug me. I'll order an A7 no-date when they become available. Besides, the slightly shorter lug length, ceramic bezel, and less of an homage look in the A7 is quite appealing...


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> I thought about doing that, too, but I just cancelled my order from last night really easily on CCNow.
> 
> The full refund went immediately back to my PayPal CC...
> 
> I had also ordered a Green with date, but I'm certain the white date next to orange lume will bug me. I'll order an A7 no-date when they become available. Besides, the slightly shorter lug length, ceramic bezel, and less of an homage look in the A7 is quite appealing...


I cancelled my A8 order too. Not sure which A7 I'll get yet but am looking forward to it. It'll definitely help with the wait for the Helberg CH6.


----------



## koiflowerhorn (Nov 9, 2013)

waiting for more picture before to decide if A7 or A8.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

2 days left. Getting close!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Also the NH35A movement - how is it.?


I have both the Miyota 9015 and the Seiko NH35A and the Miyota has a slightly smoother sweeping second hand but other than that you wouldn't notice the difference unless you are an accuracy obsessive. As I couldn't give a monkeys about +or- seconds a day both tell the time very very well.
For $369 the watch is a steal as my A8 is already one of my fave watches on quality build feel alone.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

It's alive on Armida website, so anyone interested can pick one up.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Picked up a Green C3 No Date.


----------



## Riget (Nov 20, 2013)

Picked up the A7 Green Orange No Date. Now I just have to find a matching leather strap. I am considering a Toshi strap with emerald green stitching.
Can't wait to see it


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Just snagged a green C3 date, then bought a bottle of LoS gel off Amazon. 

I'll probably put it on a green canvas strap.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Nabbed me a Green Orange No Date Beauty.. No LoS for me.. Hot salty jacuzzi water for me and my Brass Babe... ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Okay, I've been following Armida for about 6 weeks. I fell over heals for the A8, but this A7....WOW. Yup, I'm buying one. I've read through this thread *a bit* - are they ready to ship?


Can't decide if I want C3 (date or no date) or Orange (same). I've never experienced a NH35 - does the date sit well in the window? I love having a date, but it's not big issue for me..... Guess I answered my own question. Now... TO THE LUME?!


I am literally minutes from buying. Man, that free international shipping is a dream!


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Couldn't wait for replies... No date A7 Green w/ C3 coming my way! 

Just a bit excited!...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Excellent choice! 

I'm only recently a convert to 'no date' watches, which now make sense to me, since I'm changing watches at least once a day... I just don't care much for setting dates any more...


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

It would have been nice to get a date version, but I think the little white rectangle would spoil the look!

dougiedude... We will need to compare photos.

1. Upon arrival
2. One month in
3. 6 months

I'd love to see how the Orange lume goes with the patina! (and how my C3 compares)


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

A few more differences between the A8 and the A7 :

The bezels on the A8 have numerals at 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 and minute hash marks to “15”.


A7 has numerals at 15, 30, and 45 on both bezels, and minute hash marks to “20”. 

The seconds hand is the correct length for the dial, and the hour hand is a fencepost instead of a sword. Shoot, I think I just made up my mind. 

Date at 6 o'clock (nahh)

Really thinking seriously about an A8 but the Mil-Sub look just didn't hit me the right way and then, surprise, surprise I stumble upon this thread and the A7.

I just have one question: green or black?


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Like this so much better than the A8 personally.


----------



## Riget (Nov 20, 2013)

kayjf said:


> Okay, I've been following Armida for about 6 weeks. I fell over heals for the A8, but this A7....WOW. Yup, I'm buying one. I've read through this thread *a bit* - are they ready to ship?
> 
> Can't decide if I want C3 (date or no date) or Orange (same). I've never experienced a NH35 - does the date sit well in the window? I love having a date, but it's not big issue for me..... Guess I answered my own question. Now... TO THE LUME?!
> 
> I am literally minutes from buying. Man, that free international shipping is a dream!


The date window is white, so I think it matches the C3 better than the Orange. That is the reason why I picked the Orange non date 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll have to go no date and C3, I also get tired of having to reset the date on watches that have died and orange lume just isn't me. I think I want green but since I already have the A8 in green I may have to get black. Now I just have to explain to the wife why I'm buying another watch.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Like all I see about the A7..... Just not sure how much I will wear it, though I'm sure I would enjoy owning it. 
Waiting to. Wee me on wrist.


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

The sales page doesn't say what color the nylon strap is. I'm guessing black, but does anyone know for sure?


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh damn it... it looks great, why did they have to bring this one out now, since i've only just bought the A1 I'm gonna struggle justifying buying one to myself never mind my wife! o|



....unless I sell one of my others off?! :think:


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

gonzomantis said:


> The sales page doesn't say what color the nylon strap is. I'm guessing black, but does anyone know for sure?


With the A8 you get black nylon and rubber with the black dials and green nylon and rubber with the green dials. I have to assume the A7 is the same but you could always email them to be sure.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

What color is the bezel insert?


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Razorsedge2003 said:


> With the A8 you get black nylon and rubber with the black dials and green nylon and rubber with the green dials. I have to assume the A7 is the same but you could always email them to be sure.


I did ask, and the response is as you predicted. Thanks.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't decide between the green dial ND with C3 or orange lume. I am a lume junkie so may have to go with the C3....


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Less than 8 hours after ordering I got an email saying that it had been shipped. On my wrist by Tuesday (hopefully). If not, Wednesday!









I can't get over the efficiency of those at Armida. Took a good 2-3 weeks to get my watch from Steinhart!

I am SO keen.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

dpage said:


> What color is the bezel insert?


I don't think anyone has received one yet, but judging by the pictures, the black and green dial models both have the same black ceramic insert with tan coloured indices, although, the insert does does appear slightly brown(ish) in the pictures, but I think that's just the reflected background?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ordered mine late Friday night, gets to me in Malaysia on Monday!! Bloody impressive if you ask me. Same thing with the A8 I bought (which I am wearing right now) 

Very very impressed with what Armida are doing. Had previously written them off as nothing special when I first came across them, but now I am definitely a brand advocate.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

As soon as you guys start getting these in, please start posting pictures so I can be pushed over the edge............ I really need another watch right nowo|


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Don't you worry, Nicholas, I'll be picture-whoring mine in as many WRUW threads as possible!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

jsj11 said:


> Ordered mine late Friday night, gets to me in Malaysia on Monday!! Bloody impressive if you ask me. Same thing with the A8 I bought (which I am wearing right now)


Yeah, I don't know how they do it... ordered mine yesterday, and FedEx tells me I get mine Monday also. It works out well, cuz I already have a Glycine Combat Sub (ordered 3 weeks ago) and an A8 waiting for me at the local FedEx center also.... in other words, Christmas came early!!

It seems as soon as I leave town, the watches start coming. :think:

I'll have to start leaving town more often when I order watches!:-d


----------



## ccbad (Dec 28, 2009)

Placed my order for a black no date with orange lume. I can't wait and now on to find a nice strap for it.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

My wife is getting me the black/C3/no date for Christmas. Unfortunately she's not one to hand out gifts early so I guess I'll just have to look at the pics posted by you guys until then. 


As for Armida's shipping....it's great. I get their stuff shipped from Hong Kong here to the states faster than my mail makes it to the electric company across town lol.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Tracking says Monday delivery for mine too (Green C3 No Date). Creating some straps for it too. Probably won't have those for a while though.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks like I picked up a used watch I've been lusting after a for a while - my "change of pace watch" money is going to be all gone.....No A7 for me.......
I look forward to living vicariously thru your purchases and patina process..


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

My Black C3 no date will be on my wrist Tue ( Brisbane QLD , Australian time) then on Friday I'm off work for a couple of weeks at the beach, guess what I'm wearing every day swimming, fishing and relaxing by the water 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

jsj11 said:


> Ordered mine late Friday night, gets to me in Malaysia on Monday!! Bloody impressive if you ask me. Same thing with the A8 I bought (which I am wearing right now)
> 
> Very very impressed with what Armida are doing. Had previously written them off as nothing special when I first came across them, but now I am definitely a brand advocate.


Ordered Sat. Morning according to Fedex delivery Tue here in Australia, doesn't get much better than that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Ordered C3 green dial no date, should be here Tuesday!!!


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if the green dial has a green ceramic inlay or is it black. It's hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

It is black, I asked.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

dpage said:


> It is black, I asked.


Thanks. Kind of a shame considering the A8 has a matching bezel mind you it doesn't have the ceramic inlay.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I was hoping it was green also.


----------



## Riget (Nov 20, 2013)

Strange, that the inlay is black on the green dial models. But I will use the solid bezel, so it's not a big issue for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A7 ND Green C3 on the way  had to try it ;-)


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Blue bird said:


> Thanks. Kind of a shame considering the A8 has a matching bezel mind you it doesn't have the ceramic inlay.


I agree, I am glad I found out about this because to me it is a game changer, I would not order the green one for this reason :-(


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn't mind the green with a black bezel, but fortunately for me it's not an issue since I have to get the black dial anyway!


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Black A7 C3 no date estimated to arrive Monday. :-!


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

A7 Green Orange Date for me. Should arrive thurs/fri! Looking forward to all the pics from everyone.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just got home and have it in my grubby mitts!!
Very impressed again with Armida. Nice orange canister which is different from the usual black

Have put the watch side to side with the A8 to give comparisons but I can safely say it passes muster very nicely. The bezel action is smoother than the A8 and the ceramic bezel really pops. It's as big as the A8 and the isofrane strap is gray coloured not black which is a nice change too.

Another home run for Armida. Now for some quick and dirty pics


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Some more pics


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

The shorter lug length of the A7 makes a big difference on your wrist shots, the A8 is pushing it for me particularly when it's 43mm instead of the advertised 42mm! 

My A7 is due for delivery on Wednesday.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Both of the case backs list the seiko movt.....thought the a7 had Miyota?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

tallguy said:


> Both of the case backs list the seiko movt.....thought the a7 had Miyota?


I thought originally but it has the Seiko on the site and also on the watch, so I am guessing I saw the Miyota on one of Armida's other watches. The Seiko sweep is not as smooth as the Miyota - hence myabe why the price for the A7 & A8 are a little lower that you would expect.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

The green dial looks great! Mine should be landing sometime this morning.


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

That is an absolute beauty! I bottled out of the A8, but the A7 is VERY tempting..

This would look *amazing* with a domed crystal...


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Mine arrived 30 minutes ago. First impressions: Very well made watch for the money. Case work is nice, bezel action is good, and the ceramic insert is beautiful. I'll be giving it a LoS bath tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice, my Green C3 No Date is on the delivery truck. The ceramic bezel looks much better in the photos above than on Armida's website.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I must say the Armida site photos aren't very good and don't do the product any justice. I went there several times and almost didn't order because the pics turned me off. Hope the watch looks great in the metal  
It should help me wait for the CH6 and I have no bronze at the moment. I intend to wear mine on a green ostrich strap during the week and rubber on week ends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I must say the Armida site photos aren't very good and don't do the product any justice. I went there several times and almost didn't order because the pics turned me off. Hope the watch looks great in the metal
> It should help me wait for the CH6 and I have no bronze at the moment. I intend to wear mine on a green ostrich strap during the week and rubber on week ends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah good point, the pics don't really do it justice and don't really give you an indication of what it will look like when you get it. The good news is that they are much nicer in real life!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> The Seiko sweep is not as smooth as the Miyota - hence myabe why the price for the A7 & A8 are a little lower that you would expect.


The Miyota has a higher beat count - The 9015 is 28800 beats per hour
The Seiko has 21,600 bph. 
The second hand on the seiko actually ticks 6 time per second.
The miyota is smoother looking because of the higher beat (8 times per second)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

At this price I'm ok with the Seiko plus it hacks and winds so no biggy to me. It's reliable AFAIK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jsj11 said:


> Some more pics


Thanks for the comparo shots. I initially went to buy the the A8 but the L2L kinda scared me away  though I love its case shape and proportions as well as matching bezel better. But in the end the shorter A7 case, the ceramic bezel and its dial won me over

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

In case there aint enough comparo pics, I just got both, the A7 and A8 this morning; both Green, Orange, NoDate. The side shot is very revealing, as far as size difference betweenkst the two...















BTW, it was a wild day for me, cuz my Glycine Combat Sub Golden Eye came in from Italy, and I picked it up today, also; IOW it was a 'three-fer' day...

I shoulda included it in the pics, cuz it's rather jealous right now...:-d I'll do that on the other thread...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

dougie- i see you switched the bezel on the A7 - does this mean its the one you are keeping.
Nice comparison shots - be interested in how the A7 wears compared to the A8 - The A7 's lugs look less curved and the bar holes are a lot higher?

Brass bezel on A7 looks great - A8 looks a lot longer.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Not sure which one I'll keep just yet.. I do really like the green bezel. Hmmmm, wonder if it fits the A7?

Bezel change was very easy, BTW, just used the edge of a clear plastic, old Zip drive case; it had a corner that was beveled, and I was able to wedge it in there pretty easily, then twist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Noticed I hadn't seen a lume shot.. sorry for the fuzzy, quick-and-nasty iPhone shots...

Here's both after a little overcast cloud shine on them, followed by a double wristshot (Beiber-style) on my 6.75 in. Wrist:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

How easy was it to swap the bezel on the A7? It bugs me a little bit to need to take a knife blade to a brand new watch to put the all brass bezel on.

Edit.

Question answered.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Not sure which one I'll keep just yet.. I do really like the green bezel. Hmmmm, wonder if it fits the A7?
> 
> Bezel change was very easy, BTW, just used the edge of a clear plastic, old Zip drive case; it had a corner that was beveled, and I was able to wedge it in there pretty easily, then twist...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just answered my question with my digital calipers:

Bezel sizes: Diameters: A7 - *42.0*... A8 - *43.5*

Underside Inner diameters: A7 - *35.5*... A8 - *36.25
*
...with the second measurement being the key size determinant, so I won't even try to swap them!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> Just answered my question with my digital calipers:


use those bad boys to confirm the lug to lug on both please..... a skinny wrister would like to know.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

matthew P said:


> use those bad boys to confirm the lug to lug on both please..... a skinny wrister would like to know.


It's all on their site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

matthew P said:


> use those bad boys to confirm the lug to lug on both please..... a skinny wrister would like to know.


My caliper gets a L to L of 48.75 for A7, and 52.1 for A8... same as the website if you rounded them to the nearest mm...


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I received my Green C3 No Date and it is definitely nicer in person. Surprisingly I don't think it is too small, it feels just right in size. I prefer 44-45mm watches but the 32mm dial opening and marker OD makes it wear bigger. I'm not a fan of the green CUDA strap and I'll probably switch that out to a black Benito Cinturini or some other rubber until I get my custom vintage leather strap.

If you are on the fence I highly recommend getting one. 

Will post photos soon.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> My caliper gets a L to L of 48.75 for A7, and 52.1 for A8... same as the website if you rounded them to the nearest mm...


THX - had seen the web site numbers - was curious about the rounding the always occurs.
I guess the design of the A8 makes it look a little longer as well.
I have a 52mm watch heading my way and the lugs are more like the A8 - using your picks and my A1 to pre visualize.


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey guys! I ran home for lunch to pick the A7 up.

The ceramic bezel is so reflective it almost looks like gunmetal. I thought I was going to want to change to the solid brass bezel right away, but I'm actually liking the ceramic bezel.

Crown action is really nice and positively solid. Lume is killer! The strap is almost a chocolatey brownish-green, I'm on the fence about its color, though as the case starts to patina it might match up better.

7 inch wrist, by the way.


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> I must say the Armida site photos aren't very good and don't do the product any justice. I went there several times and almost didn't order because the pics turned me off. Hope the watch looks great in the metal
> It should help me wait for the CH6 and I have no bronze at the moment. I intend to wear mine on a green ostrich strap during the week and rubber on week ends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the look of the CH6, but I know it wouldn't work for me size-wise. Missed my delivery today...


----------



## ccbad (Dec 28, 2009)

My A7 is here and it's pretty awesome. This is my first Brass watch and my first watch from Armida. Based on the A7, this may not be my last.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

That matte look the bezel has is awesome.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gonzomantis said:


> I really like the look of the CH6, but I know it wouldn't work for me size-wise. Missed my delivery today...


I bet you the ch6 would be fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i placed an order for A7 black ND last night.
now just waiting for confirmation of order and shipment


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

I placed the order last Fri., and received on Mon (HongKong to Seoul). It was the quickest delivery I've seen.

















The brass color is more yellowish than these pics.

The ceramic bezel insert looks sharper than the image below, where the gradation seems a little dull.

















C3 seems bright enough, and their orange lumes were too orange to me (rather than aged/burnt-out vintage lumes).

It came with an extra brass bezel, a Zulu band, and spring bars (ARMIDA changed their plastic cylinder case from black to orange?).









So far, the NH35A Seiko movement appears ok to me in terms of accuracy.

Overall, a brass watch with a ceramic bezel and an extra brass bezel at the price would be a catch I believe.

And as many of you guys agree, A7 looks closer to what you expect from a copper-based watch than A8 does

(which means I couldn't imagine a Sub with patina, but a vintage rusted cushion case watch sounds more plausible).

Cheers~!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Razorsedge2003 said:


> That matte look the bezel has is awesome.


It might look matte in some photos but it has a gloss/shiny finish.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

#1286 says hello









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

nice photo thugee..... thats the model i'm interested in and in that light the C3,brass, black face combo looks real good.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Fedex says mine is at home. I won't be home for a few hours so this thread is keeping me going. 

I'll definitely post up some photos of mine when it's on-wrist.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm almost off of the fence on this now but the size of the A7 still seems a bit too much L2L for a 6.5" wrist. 

I've never owned a brass and figured at this price it might be worth a shot. Are there any smaller ones out there?


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

On my 6.25" wrist.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pics hotsauz. I think I'm going to go ahead and rent me one. With the current 10% off sale, I'm not going to be (much) out of pocket if it doesn't suit.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

psweeting said:


> Thanks for the pics hotsauz. I think I'm going to go ahead and rent me one. With the current 10% off sale, I'm not going to be (much) out of pocket if it doesn't suit.


U won't regret. This is a nice package for the money. Plus the SUPER fast shipping.


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

psweeting said:


> I'm almost off of the fence on this now but the size of the A7 still seems a bit too much L2L for a 6.5" wrist.
> 
> I've never owned a brass and figured at this price it might be worth a shot. Are there any smaller ones out there?


On my 6.5" wrist.








I guess there are only two bronze/brass watches of L2L under 50 mm.

This one and Halios Tropik.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I wonder who will do a first mod based on a7 or a8? With Seiko heart inside parts should be easy to get..


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

yay my A7 shipped.
expected to reach in another 24hrs.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

With a leather strap.

This is the 1st watch my wife has actually commented on "nice watch, it looks like a vintage one, but new and cool" for explanation she is Asian and not a fan of things that are old. The newer the better, in her eyes.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Finally got mine on my wrist. The quality is there for the most part. Bezel action is a little stiff and the fact that the A on the crown is at 90deg when screwed down is a bit annoying. I'm sure the bezel will sort itself out in time. Also, the actual screwing down on the crown is a little scratchy, but all other crown operations are buttery smooth.

I think it is a beautiful watch and I am glad I have one. Just need to figure out that signed crown...

Pics (7.75" wrist)

Yeah, I know... bezel was a click or two off. Sorry to all you OCDers out there!

























I think this is the best 'fitting' watch I have. It won't be coming off for a while. My verdict:


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

psweeting said:


> I'm almost off of the fence on this now but the size of the A7 still seems a bit too much L2L for a 6.5" wrist.
> 
> I've never owned a brass and figured at this price it might be worth a shot. Are there any smaller ones out there?


You should be fine, I've got the A8 which is the same diameter but 3mm longer lug to lug at 52mm and I'm OK with it on my 6.6" wrist. The A7 at 49mm LtoL should be more small wrist friendly; I will be finding out tomorrow when my A7 arrives.


----------



## Riget (Nov 20, 2013)

On my 7" wrist

















Really nice. Only miss a domed crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I gave mine a 2 hour LoS bath last night. As others have mentioned, brass doesn't patina near as dark as bronze when you subject it to LoS. Mine is now a shade darker than rose gold. I think it looks great, especially on the Hadley-Roma canvas strap.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

^ did you heat it up before LoS? I think someone mentioned somewhere that brass should be heated in hot water before los bath.. also that los bath should be warm.
I gave my A8 los bath outside and since it's cold right now los turned cold quickly and it gained a lot less patina then my brass Maranez Layan. I also added red vinegar in to the mix on both baths.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

jopex said:


> ^ did you heat it up before LoS? I think someone mentioned somewhere that brass should be heated in hot water before los bath.. also that los bath should be warm.
> I gave my A8 los bath outside and since it's cold right now los turned cold quickly and it gained a lot less patina then my brass Maranez Layan. I also added red vinegar in to the mix on both baths.


I didn't heat the watch up, but I heated the water to 150 degrees F. I also kept the container inside the house with a lid on it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

jopex said:


> ^ did you heat it up before LoS? I think someone mentioned somewhere that brass should be heated in hot water before los bath.. also that los bath should be warm.
> I gave my A8 los bath outside and since it's cold right now los turned cold quickly and it gained a lot less patina then my brass Maranez Layan. I also added red vinegar in to the mix on both baths.


IMO yes you should use *warm* water (meaning hot but boiling) to pre-heat the watch before dipping it into the *warm* liver of sulfur solution because the patina takes to the surface better. I would also suggest not starting to clean the surface after the process for a good 15 minutes to give the patina time to adhere to the surface.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Luminated said:


> IMO yes you should use *warm* water (meaning hot but boiling) to pre-heat the watch before dipping it into the *warm* liver of sulfur solution because the patina takes to the surface better. I would also suggest not starting to clean the surface after the process for a good 15 minutes to give the patina time to adhere to the surface.


I might try that sometime in the future, but I'll leave it alone for now just to see how the patina develops after the jump start. I'm pretty happy with the results after the first LoS bath.


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

In my last post I mentioned that the stock strap is kind of a chocolatey-green. Here's a pic of a Nato Green Isofrane for comparison (Iso is on the PVD Deep Blue on the right). The green Iso matches up very nicely with the A7's green dial.

But I must say- I'm digging the vintage look on leather (jsj11's pic on page 13 looks great!).


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I no longer have a PS4 fund. The order is in.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

So far I prefer it on the supplied NATO and with the solid brass bezel.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

psweeting said:


> Well, I no longer have a PS4 fund. The order is in.


At least the PS4 will much cheaper in a few months but the A7's will probably be sold out.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine landed tonight. Pretty cool watch for the $. I'm sure they'll sell out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Got mine too. I'm planning to swap bezels, but I'll try the beautiful ceramic one for a while.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

gonzomantis said:


> Got mine too. I'm planning to swap bezels, but I'll try the beautiful ceramic one for a while.


I really think that that's a beautiful combination.

You've got your watch on the *black* on *brass* (bezel on case), and *brass* on *black* (buckles on strap), and it looks really _*cool *_b-)....

Thank you for posting... I may have to get one!!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

The black ceramic bezel definitely looks best when worn with a black strap and looks even better with the black dial. So far my favorite combo for the green dial is with the solid brass bezel and the green NATO.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

DA*m, Wow, that looks awesome...


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

can any A7 Brass owners tell me if the date on the date version lines up properly? the pictures on Armida's webpage is not helping as i think the date is a little off?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

mine arrived this morning...#1317.
the buckle is comically huge, but im gonna wear it on rubber for awhile...but eventually the zulu will go on.


----------



## MadeOfCheese (Sep 26, 2012)

gonzomantis said:


> Got mine too. I'm planning to swap bezels, but I'll try the beautiful ceramic one for a while.


That's superb!
Is that the NATO that's supplied?
And is that the C3? I'm very much on the fence about c3 versus orange (which looks very orange) - can anyone comment?


----------



## Riget (Nov 20, 2013)

It is very difficult for me to change the bezel, because it is very tight and smaller than the case. Any trick how to get it off without scratching the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

MadeOfCheese said:


> That's superb!
> Is that the NATO that's supplied?
> And is that the C3? I'm very much on the fence about c3 versus orange (which looks very orange) - can anyone comment?


here's a quick pic i took where u can see two of the best lumes on the market vs the orange A7.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Riget said:


> It is very difficult for me to change the bezel, because it is very tight and smaller than the case. Any trick how to get it off without scratching the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've found that I can't manage to fit anything under the gap. I tried to get a knife blade under it but even that was too thick. I decided to stop before I scratched up the case!

I gave my A7 the boiled egg treatment this evening for about 30 minutes. Came out looking quite nice (might be hard to tell from the pic, but who doesn't want more pictures of this beauty?!). It was just too shiny for me. Made me feel like I was wearing some big flashy gold watch!


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

My one's arrived too, from experience with the A8 I know I won't be using the 'Cuda' strap so I've quickly tried it on my khaki natostrapco zulu which I think looks pretty good apart from this one having PVD fittings.









I'm really pleased with this watch, it's my first cushion case and I'm loving the look on my wrist!

I now have two Armida's bought in quick succession and I'm impressed with the quality, value and customer service. :-!


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Enjoying all the pics! Mines just been delivered, waiting for me. 3 days from HK to Wales, super fast!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Armida A7 ND on SNPR ostrich strap




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

MadeOfCheese said:


> That's superb!
> Is that the NATO that's supplied?
> And is that the C3? I'm very much on the fence about c3 versus orange (which looks very orange) - can anyone comment?


The nylon strap was included. And yes, this is the C3 option.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Armida A7 ND on SNPR ostrich strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so whats next? you still have the makara on order?
i'm still contemplating the bronze/brown, but the L2L of 52mm is making me think twice.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

balzebub said:


> can any A7 Brass owners tell me if the date on the date version lines up properly? the pictures on Armida's webpage is not helping as i think the date is a little off?


The date on mine lines up properly.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Everdying said:


> so whats next? you still have the makara on order?
> i'm still contemplating the bronze/brown, but the L2L of 52mm is making me think twice.


I have a Deep Blue landing tonight  my first DB since they went the Invicta way ;-) and two CH6 on pre-order I am particularly excited about. I do have the Makara on pre order too but that may be a mistake. Too late now  , so we'll see. 
Other that that I'm looking for a Pam 176-177-116.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have a Deep Blue landing tonight  my first DB since they went the Invicta way ;-) and two CH6 on pre-order I am particularly excited about. I do have the Makara on pre order too but that may be a mistake. Too late now  , so we'll see.
> Other that that I'm looking for a Pam 176-177-116.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yea i was told deep blue are having sales, but nothing really interests me.
CH6 is nice, but design kinda overlaps with the A7...plus the CH6 is also bigger.
still on the hunt for a nice affordable bronze.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Riget said:


> It is very difficult for me to change the bezel, because it is very tight and smaller than the case. Any trick how to get it off without scratching the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need help here too. Tried with some knives and managed to scratched the case a little and still can't pop the bezel...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You guys should really use tape or protective plastic when using the knife to pop the bezel out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Man, I have to quit following these threads. Never heard of a CH6 until Jeep99Dad mentions it above. Curiosity gets the better of me and I do a quick search. 5 minutes later, I have placed a pre-order. Man, I need help!

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

lawman98 said:


> Man, I have to quit following these threads. Never heard of a CH6 until Jeep99Dad mentions it above. Curiosity gets the better of me and I do a quick search. 5 minutes later, I have placed a pre-order. Man, I need help!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


how bout the makara octopus?


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Everdying said:


> how bout the makara octopus?


I like the style of the CH6 better.

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have a Deep Blue landing tonight


Which one? I've been eyeing the Master Explorer 1000.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

hotsauz said:


> Need help here too. Tried with some knives and managed to scratched the case a little and still can't pop the bezel...


Try using a really thin, flat blade screwdriver. Before you try to pry the bezel off, wrap the screwdriver head with 2-4 layers of plastic wrap.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Loving this combo, just need to get the solid bezel on.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

For those asking about the bezel switch:

1. Tape off a section of the case to protect it (I taped off the top right lug area by 1 o'clock).

2. Use a case opener or blade of a pen knife to get under the edge of the bezel. The bezel/case gap is very small so you will need a thin blade. It helps if you pull up on the bezel with your fingers a little to get a little clearance. The key here is to use a thin blade.

3. Once the blade edge is under the bezel rotate the blade edge up so the bezel pops off. It pops off easily once you have a little force from underneath.

4. Align the new bezel and snap down into place.

5. Remove protective tape.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

anonsurfer said:


> Which one? I've been eyeing the Master Explorer 1000.


Sea Ram  has to try it but it's gonna be too big I think. The 42 AM tempted me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks real nice, is the dial flat or shiny?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dpage said:


> Looks real nice, is the dial flat or shiny?


Flat dial and shiny bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Is that the black dial?


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone with the Orange lume test it vs c3 for longevity..How bright on charge matters not to me but how long it lasts does. Had a Helson with orange lume and it faded to almost nothing in 2-3 hours which is a no go for me.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

In just a few days I should have an A7 C3 to go with my already acquired A7 Orange and I will compare their lume side by side over time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

MadeOfCheese said:


> That's superb!
> Is that the NATO that's supplied?
> And is that the C3? I'm very much on the fence about c3 versus orange (which looks very orange) - can anyone comment?


I've got the orange and really love it, it ads to the vintage look ( it's not that bright orange i.m.o.)


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

anonsurfer said:


> For those asking about the bezel switch:
> 
> 1. Tape off a section of the case to protect it (I taped off the top right lug area by 1 o'clock).
> 
> ...


... or simply use a plastic "automotive bone tool" and pop it off without masking. I do it all the time and it never damages any metal finish, even one with patina.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Anyone with the Orange lume test it vs c3 for longevity..How bright on charge matters not to me but how long it lasts does. Had a Helson with orange lume and it faded to almost nothing in 2-3 hours which is a no go for me.


i could still see the orange lume after 3hrs.
my only complain is that the lume on the indices are noticeably brighter than on the hands.
so after a few hrs, you can still see the indices but the hands are harder to make out...which is kinda pointless.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Everdying said:


> i could still see the orange lume after 3hrs.
> my only complain is that the lume on the indices are noticeably brighter than on the hands.
> so after a few hrs, you can still see the indices but the hands are harder to make out...which is kinda pointless.


I have both the A7 and A8 in orange, and I noticed the same thing as Everdying with the A7 hands lume. At three hours, both were readable, the A8 hands slightly brighter. However, the A8 hands (and indices less so) were still readable even after seven (7) hours. The indices on both were still easy to see after 7 hours..

Tomorrow, I'm supposed to receive the A7 with C3 lume, and I will report back how that compares to these two with orange...


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

dougiedude said:


> Tomorrow, I'm supposed to receive the A7 with C3 lume, and I will report back how that compares to these two with orange...


I'm looking forward to seeing a pic of those together bud... I really can't decide on C3 or Orange lume


----------



## chpprguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Thought I would share a pic of what the bezel looks like with the markings darkened and then an overnight soak in plain water and baking soda.
Really enjoy this watch so far although the stock ISO and buckle combo I find uncomfortable , which is a shame considering how good it looks.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not a fan of straps, at least not without a deployment clasp so the Cuda and Zulu straps are staying in the box and I've put my A7 on this silicon rubber strap. The clasp is brushed SS, but so is the crown, so I'm not bothered by that and you can't find straps with brass deployment clasps anyway.









I've got the same strap on a couple of my watches, and they're comfortable, looks good (imo) and they're cheap. :-!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

chpprguy said:


> Thought I would share a pic of what the bezel looks like with the markings darkened and then an overnight soak in plain water and baking soda.
> Really enjoy this watch so far although the stock ISO and buckle combo I find uncomfortable , which is a shame considering how good it looks.


I really like that look. Did you paint the bezel indices, or did you darken them with something else?


----------



## chpprguy (Jul 21, 2012)

I actually used "gravoxide" , which is an engravers blackening agent for brass.
(Basically a mix of acids)
I used an old oiler, but I suspect a toothpick would work.
I rinsed it with water and cleaned up the spots I accidentally darkened with a case scratch remover brush.
Then sat it in the water/baking soda combo to neutralize the gravoxide.
The markings turned out a really deep/tarnished brown and the water/baking soda gave the whole watch a very light and even patina.

(Gravoxide is pretty nasty stuff, handle it with care)


----------



## chpprguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Better lighting pic


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice mod chpprguy, bezel looks good.
try the boiling water soak on the CUDA to add some curvature into the strap and make it more comfortable.

I boiled my A1 CUDA Armidafrane when I first got it.
Took straps off, wound as tight as I could, wrapped them in rubber band.
Boiled water and poured over them (both pieces) then let cool for 30 minuted. been wearing it ever since, just as comfortable as my real isofrane - though not as good smell. its not as soft either but I think that helps with bigger A1.


----------



## chpprguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> I have both the A7 and A8 in orange, and I noticed the same thing as Everdying with the A7 hands lume. At three hours, both were readable, the A8 hands slightly brighter. However, the A8 hands (and indices less so) were still readable even after seven (7) hours. The indices on both were still easy to see after 7 hours..
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm supposed to receive the A7 with C3 lume, and I will report back how that compares to these two with orange...


UPDATE: My A7 with C3 didn't come in due to a delay with FedEx; hopefully, I can post lume comparo-pics Monday if it comes then....


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

peakay said:


> I'm not a fan of straps, at least not without a deployment clasp so the Cuda and Zulu straps are staying in the box and I've put my A7 on this silicon rubber strap. The clasp is brushed SS, but so is the crown, so I'm not bothered by that and you can't find straps with brass deployment clasps anyway.
> 
> View attachment 1303839
> 
> ...


Hi, what is that grooved rubber/silicone strap you have your Armida on? Very cool.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Graham3 said:


> Hi, what is that grooved rubber/silicone strap you have your Armida on? Very cool.


It's from ebay, you should find them here: Wristwatch Bands in Band Material:Silicone/Rubber, Band Width:22 mm | eBay

They come in different colours and textures/patterns, flat, grooved, tyre tread etc.

You will find them cheaper if you expand the search to worldwide.

*Patina:* this may interest those looking to create a patina on their watch, it describes several methods. Steampunk Lab - Tutorials - How to Age Brass


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

One week old - patina noticeably began









on 1 o'clock















Just by wearing, the color of this brass is becoming red-brown from yellow gold.

Let's see some other "naturally" aged patina.


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

*By the way, does your "A" on the crown point 6 o'clock when **fully screwed down**?*


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

golfer87 said:


> *By the way, does your "A" on the crown point 6 o'clock when **fully screwed down**?*


you think like these Rolex (fully screwed down) ?


----------



## chpprguy (Jul 21, 2012)

golfer87 said:


> *By the way, does your "A" on the crown point 6 o'clock when **fully screwed down**?*


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

On custom leather, need to adjust the holes to fit the wider ISO style buckle pin ...


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

peakay said:


> *Patina:* this may interest those looking to create a patina on their watch, it describes several methods. Steampunk Lab - Tutorials - How to Age Brass


Some interesting methods in that tutorial.......

"You may also try burying the brass piece in a dung/stall scraping pile or even in the kitty litter box for a couple of days (for those of us who are short on livestock)"

Does it get more steampunk than that?

Might try the lemon juice/baking soda method on mine but the tutorial makes a good point that whatever patina is achieved is only temporary and will continue to develop as it is exposed to air.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^I wouldn't recommend heating your watch to 450 degree. lol


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Baking soda and tiny bit of red vinegar overnight. I am liking the vintage copper feel now.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Very rustic looking.|>


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

golfer87 said:


> *By the way, does your "A" on the crown point 6 o'clock when **fully screwed down**?*


Mine points _*straight up*_ to the crystal as long as I don't screw it down too tight...

My A8, on the other hand (wrist?), points _right..._


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably been asked within these 20 pages but I'm not reading through all of it:

What chance of a stainless version with stainless hands?

Fingers crossed


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

I had ordered an A8 but canceled it. Just ordered this A7 black C3 no date. Let's see how long it takes to get to Texas in this ice storm! 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

ACG said:


> Probably been asked within these 20 pages but I'm not reading through all of it:
> 
> What chance of a stainless version with stainless hands?
> 
> Fingers crossed


Doubt it as the a2 is pretty darn close.....


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

hotsauz said:


> Baking soda and tiny bit of red vinegar overnight. I am liking the vintage copper feel now.


Hotsauz, that is ....


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

My wife ordered mine today. Black/C3/no date. Noticed the green/orange/date is sold out already, these are moving quick.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

ACG said:


> Probably been asked within these 20 pages but I'm not reading through all of it:
> 
> What chance of a stainless version with stainless hands?
> 
> Fingers crossed





tallguy said:


> Doubt it as the a2 is pretty darn close.....


No way. The A2 is more of the typical round case. A7 is using a cushion case design. So it's possible Chris might come with a SS model. Look at the A1. He did that model in both SS and Bronze.



















I'm with you ACG. I really hope Chris comes out with a Stainless Steel version. Brass looks pretty sweet with pantina, but I was never a fond of gold tone anything. If he comes out with a SS version A7, I'm all over it.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

ZASKAR36 said:


> No way. The A2 is more of the typical round case. A7 is using a cushion case design. So it's possible Chris might come with a SS model. Look at the A1. He did that model in both SS and Bronze.
> 
> I'm with you ACG. I really hope Chris comes out with a Stainless Steel version. Brass looks pretty sweet with pantina, but I was never a fond of gold tone anything. If he comes out with a SS version A7, I'm all over it.


We should start a petition


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Someone said next year for ss a7.. maybe it was in this thread somewhere..


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

jopex said:


> Someone said next year for ss a7.. maybe it was in this thread somewhere..


That was me, I emailed Chris a couple of weeks ago about it and was told that the SS version would probably come in the second quarter next year.

I think TallGuy was probably referring to the A1 not the A2 which is the same cushion design, just bigger.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Razorsedge2003 said:


> My wife ordered mine today. Black/C3/no date. Noticed the green/orange/date is sold out already, these are moving quick.


i still see all of them in stock.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

peakay said:


> That was me, I emailed Chris a couple of weeks ago about it and was told that the SS version would probably come in the second quarter next year.
> 
> I think TallGuy was probably referring to the A1 not the A2 which is the same cushion design, just bigger.


Yep I remember now, sorry I could not remember who post it and was too busy to check.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

ZASKAR36 said:


> No way. The A2 is more of the typical round case. A7 is using a cushion case design. So it's possible Chris might come with a SS model. Look at the A1. He did that model in both SS and Bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad....thought I was posting in the a8 thread!:roll::roll::roll::-x


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Everdying said:


> i still see all of them in stock.


Try adding it to your cart.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

hotsauz said:


> Baking soda and tiny bit of red vinegar overnight. I am liking the vintage copper feel now.


nicely done.
whats the mix and amount like?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

golfer87 said:


> One week old - patina noticeably began
> 
> on 1 o'clock
> Just by wearing, the color of this brass is becoming red-brown from yellow gold.
> ...


looks like both ours are ageing about the same rate...heres my A7 after a week compared to my magrette which is about 4 months now after i re-polished it.
i think after awhile of natural ageing its probably gonna end up looking like my magrette, which took about 2 months to get to where it is and looks to have stabilized already...maybe i'll try some chemicals soon.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Everdying said:


> looks like both ours are ageing about the same rate...heres my A7 after a week compared to my magrette which is about 4 months now after i re-polished it.
> i think after awhile of natural ageing its probably gonna end up looking like my magrette, which took about 2 months to get to where it is and looks to have stabilized already...maybe i'll try some chemicals soon.


I like some of the brass watches that are out there but what scares me away from purchasing one is the durability. Can you speak on the durability of the brass watches? I wear my watches pretty gently and don't put them in harms way much.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

PharmD2B said:


> I like some of the brass watches that are out there but what scares me away from purchasing one is the durability. Can you speak on the durability of the brass watches? I wear my watches pretty gently and don't put them in harms way much.


durability as in resistance to knocks etc? its definitely not soft...afterall brass is also used for cymbals.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Everdying said:


> durability as in resistance to knocks etc? its definitely not soft...afterall brass is also used for cymbals.


Yeah, how does it compare to SS? I really like the look of the brass watches.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

PharmD2B said:


> Yeah, how does it compare to SS? I really like the look of the brass watches.


well, i'm definitely not going to go knocking them around just to find out.
like you, i'm pretty careful with my watches.
but i do notice some fine scratches from where the pin rubbed against the case from changing straps...tho i guess after patina has formed that they wont be visible.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

PharmD2B said:


> I like some of the brass watches that are out there but what scares me away from purchasing one is the durability. Can you speak on the durability of the brass watches? I wear my watches pretty gently and don't put them in harms way much.


Brass will be softer than SS, but the point of Brass/Bronze watches is they develope a patina from wear and the environment, which will give it a unique character, this will also include the inevitable knocks and scratches which will add to the patina and character of each individual watch.

If you like your watches to stay as 'new' looking as possible, then stay away from Brass and Bronze.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

peakay said:


> That was me, I emailed Chris a couple of weeks ago about it and was told that the SS version would probably come in the second quarter next year.
> 
> I think TallGuy was probably referring to the A1 not the A2 which is the same cushion design, just bigger.


I'm so happy, I must do the Van Damme dance of joy


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Everdying said:


> nicely done.
> whats the mix and amount like?


Didn't pay too much attention but about half tea spoon of baking soda, 3 drops of vinegar and water twice or 3 times the case height, mix in a regular mug..


----------



## nldosz (Dec 9, 2013)

I just bought my A7 and it was shipped today!!! Very excited, cant wait!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

these are looking good. 
Im wondering if the hands will end up developing a patina over time?


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

nldosz said:


> I just bought my A7 and it was shipped today!!! Very excited, cant wait!


I ordered mine late Saturday night and it is scheduled to be here tomorrow. Unbelievable shipping times!


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't care who you are, that's funny!!


ZASKAR36 said:


> I'm so happy, I must do the Van Damme dance of joy


----------



## nldosz (Dec 9, 2013)

lawman98 said:


> I ordered mine late Saturday night and it is scheduled to be here tomorrow. Unbelievable shipping times!


Wow that's awesome!!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Today, I received my 3rd brass Armida in 2 weeks: an A7 Black/C3 No-Date. This satisfied my inability to decide which one I wanted the most; *by getting them all!

*But not quite. I still don't have the Green with C3, or the Black with Orange, or one with Date, but hey, if I did _*that*_, then surely someone would call me _addicted :-d!_

Anyway, I think it was already bestowed upon me by a few members that I should compare the lume..

So it shall be!

For comparison, I also added another recent aquisition that many of you may also have, the beautiful and understated Halios Tropik B.

The following photos are at *1,2,7,12,24,34,66* minutes after equal exposure (10 seconds each) to my UV flashlight.

The watches are, L to R: Halios Tropik B (*BGW9*), Armidas A7 Black/*C3,* A7 Green/*Orange*, A8 Green/*Orange


















































*Photos at *34* and *66* minutes appear brighter again because I brought up the ISO settings to more like what one would experience with light-adjusted eyes in the dark. Still, the eyes are better, because after 2.5 hours my camera wasn't able to capture their glow anymore, but when I looked again I could still read A7/C3 and A8/Orange with ease; the Tropik with some difficulty; and the A7/Orange hands not at all.*

So in conclusion: All of these watches look beautiful for the first 3-5 minutes; and after that, over time and with light adjusted eyes, all but the A7/Orange's hands shine hours into the night, the C3 best of all. It's interesting that the A8 Orange lume hands are substantially brighter after time than the A7 Orange hands.

Does that mean the A8 C3 might burn even brighter than the A7 C3? **Maybe there's someone out there sicker than me who can tell us...:rodekaart*


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ya, the A7 orange hands dissapearing after awhile kinda irritates me.
wish i could get some of the A8 orange hands and put them on my A7


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

DougieDude - you have a problem..... let me help you buy taking that Tropic SS of your hands, it'll help you explain all these other purchases.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

matthew P said:


> DougieDude - you have a problem..... let me help you buy taking that Tropic SS of your hands, it'll help you explain all these other purchases.


I think you probably know this, but these lume shots were with the Tropik Bronze, not the SS. The SS burns significantly brighter. There's a comparo of those two in the Halios thread, FYI.

BTW, even though it is a beauty, too, I've given thought to passing The SS on... seems all I want to wear lately is bronze or brass!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

My A7 with C3 stays bright enough to read all night and I don't do anything special to charge the lume before I go to bed.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> I've given thought to passing The SS on... seems all I want to wear lately is bronze or brass!


Oh I know - its the SS that i covert. With that many constantly changing/patina bronze/ brass watches in your collection you dont have enough wrists to give any love to the SS.
I'm here to help.

If you hang onto the above long enough its going to be great watching them change.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

still with my magrette as comparison...looks like the A7 has abit more red in it...hopefully it wont go too brown later.
have another brass coming in a couple weeks, so we'll see how that one does later.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Mine arrived today. What a fantastic bargain for £200! It's just borderline size wise on my 6.5" wrist, it is comfy though.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

psweeting said:


> Mine arrived today. What a fantastic bargain for £200!


Better than a PS4?


----------



## teochann (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi guys, am new here in the forum. Received my A7 and start wearing it on monday, instantly my favourite watch. But the is a problem with the accuracy. I start timing the watch on tuesday morning at 0918. When i time it again this morning at 0812, it isba whole 2min15sec slower. Should i be worry about this or is this normal with the seiko movement?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

teochann said:


> Hi guys, am new here in the forum. Received my A7 and start wearing it on monday, instantly my favourite watch. But the is a problem with the accuracy. I start timing the watch on tuesday morning at 0918. When i time it again this morning at 0812, it isba whole 2min15sec slower. Should i be worry about this or is this normal with the seiko movement?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


That doesn't sound very good if I'm honest mate. Mine lost near 20 seconds since I've had it (over a week now). That's with daily wear mind you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

teochann said:


> Hi guys, am new here in the forum. Received my A7 and start wearing it on monday, instantly my favourite watch. But the is a problem with the accuracy. I start timing the watch on tuesday morning at 0918. When i time it again this morning at 0812, it isba whole 2min15sec slower. Should i be worry about this or is this normal with the seiko movement?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


You may want to contact Chris. If I'm not mistaken the Seiko NH35 movement has a +-15 sec a day spec. 2 mins difference within a 24hr period sounds like there maybe something wrong with the movement.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

teochann said:


> Hi guys, am new here in the forum. Received my A7 and start wearing it on monday, instantly my favourite watch. But the is a problem with the accuracy. I start timing the watch on tuesday morning at 0918. When i time it again this morning at 0812, it isba whole 2min15sec slower. Should i be worry about this or is this normal with the seiko movement?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


this is timed in comparison with the atomic clock right.
if it is, thn its completely out.
nh35 accuracy specs is -25/+35.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

before you get worried or worked up do anther 24 hour test keeping the watch on the first time - assuming you've been wearing it for a day or so.
The first week or so the watch will be wearing itsself in and distributing oils. 
the first day its getting up to a full activity charge so its going to be different than when its fully wound. Two minutes off in 24 hours is well out of spec but see where it is tomorrow.
my 5 cents


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

+1 on Matthew's advice. Keep calm, make sure it is fully charged, give it a day or two to settle in and check it against a known accurate clock (computer, phone, atomic etc).


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

btw, last night while looking at it carefully...and what do i see...
a small hair / fiber underneath the lume...zzz.
contemplating whether i should get it opened and removed.


----------



## teochann (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the advise guys. Yes, it is timed a atomic clock and i shall wear the watch and time it for another day or two to make sure if something really went wrong 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Everdying said:


> btw, last night while looking at it carefully...and what do i see...
> a small hair / fiber underneath the lume...zzz.
> contemplating whether i should get it opened and removed.


Don't touch it and contact Armida about both your concerns. Let the warranty do its thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Don't touch it and contact Armida about both your concerns. Let the warranty do its thing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ya i already did, just waiting for a reply.
but just dont want to go thru the hassle of packaging and shipping it back etc.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Everdying said:


> ya i already did, just waiting for a reply.
> but just dont want to go thru the hassle of packaging and shipping it back etc.


He may cover cost of your local watchmaker to fix it but I'd not touch it before speaking with him.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

anonsurfer said:


> Better than a PS4?


That comparison will come in a later review. I haven't found a NATO for the Playstation yet though.


----------



## nldosz (Dec 9, 2013)

Here it is! Shipped Monday, delivered Tuesday morning. I am a very happy man


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Another new arrival. Ordered late Saturday night. Missed delivery on Tuesday and Wednesday and finally got it today. Very nice piece.


----------



## Apexer (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, I've wanted a bronze/brass in some form for a while, and also wanted to try a cushion case. This looks like a winner to me, so I just placed my order for a black, c3, no date! Now to find a leather strap for it!


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Apexer said:


> Well, I've wanted a bronze/brass in some form for a while, and also wanted to try a cushion case. This looks like a winner to me, so I just placed my order for a black, c3, no date! Now to find a leather strap for it!


Good choice mate, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, the rose gold patina that the LoS put on mine is rubbing off, and the metal underneath is just slightly dark. For the past 2 days, I've been leaving the watch outside in the 90% humidity we've been experiencing here in the Houston area, and it's slowly darkening even more. Over time, I think the patina will turn out looking better than a forced patina.


----------



## frjohnsen (Nov 11, 2013)

Ordered one of these puppies myself, after reading through 24 pages in this thread... Order placed late, late, late Thursday night (Central European Time), shipped Friday morning, and in Paris Saturday afternoon... Delivery expected Monday afternoon in Norway, which must be a world record!


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

frjohnsen said:


> Ordered one of these puppies myself, after reading through 24 pages in this thread... Order placed late, late, late Thursday night (Central European Time), shipped Friday morning, and in Paris Saturday afternoon... Delivery expected Monday afternoon in Norway, which must be a world record!


I like the Armida business model. order - pay - shipped. :-!
no pre-paid no pre-order.......and wait and wait o|


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Arrfff i placed my order thursday evening (central Europe too) but it did not ship... Waiting is hard

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

9 days of daily wear and my A7 has gained slightly over 1 second! 

I have to say I'm pretty happy with my experience of the NH35A movement so far and my A8 is around +4 per day. :-!


----------



## Apexer (Dec 24, 2012)

I need one.....


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

A7 c3 no date sold out..... damm that was fast. At least now I can quit second guessing my need to pick one up on sale.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

peakay said:


> 9 days of daily wear and my A7 has gained slightly over 1 second!
> 
> I have to say I'm pretty happy with my experience of the NH35A movement so far and my A8 is around +4 per day. :-!


That's a good pair you received there. My A7 is running about +20 seconds a day over three days so far.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Anyone sitting on the fence should jump mine is starting to develop a really nice patina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

Literally just looked at Armida's website for the first time in probably 6 months. Saw the green A7 no date and ordered. Then I found this thread. Apparently, I have not been visiting this site enough as there are quite a few pages about this watch. The price seemed like a no brainer. I have been wanting a green faced watch in either bronze/brass and when I saw the price and the Xmas discount my wallet was out of my pocket! Can't wait! About how long does it take from the date of order until the watch is on your hand?


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

You'll most likely have it on your wrist by Tuesday afternoon. Armida's shipping is very quick.


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2012)

stangken said:


> Literally just looked at Armida's website for the first time in probably 6 months. Saw the green A7 no date and ordered. Then I found this thread. Apparently, I have not been visiting this site enough as there are quite a few pages about this watch. The price seemed like a no brainer. I have been wanting a green faced watch in either bronze/brass and when I saw the price and the Xmas discount my wallet was out of my pocket! Can't wait! About how long does it take from the date of order until the watch is on your hand?


Ordered my black face/orange/date late on Thursday night. FedEx tracking shows it's cleared customs at Stansted and should be with me by noon tomorrow.

Compared to an order placed for a watch in France I'm 11 days and waiting.

Armida speed of delivery is top notch.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Thuggee said:


> Anyone sitting on the fence should jump mine is starting to develop a really nice patina


I wish it was summer here in the US like it is in Australia. With the humidity we have here in Houston, the patina on mine would look really nice if we just had our usual summer temps.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

psweeting said:


> That's a good pair you received there. My A7 is running about +20 seconds a day over three days so far.


Yep, Clouser has some well adjusted ones... my trifecta have been averaging about +7, +15, and +5.

I just bought a TimeGrapher 1000 from AceTimer, and it shows a lot of accuracy variability (at least, compared to the Miyota 9015, Sellita, and ETA) in with these 3 watches, and also in the different positions, but generally, my A7's and A8 are slowest with 12 up, fastest with crystal up (flat).


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

clouser said:


> I wish it was summer here in the US like it is in Australia. With the humidity we have here in Houston, the patina on mine would look really nice if we just had our usual summer temps.


Hey my man....hate to say it, but we still have summer humidity here in south Florida, and after a month on the wrist 24/7 my A8 is developing VERY slowly. Give it a couple hours of the egg treatment and you'll get just the modest bit of patina I think you are looking for. Nature will then take its course nicely from there.....


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

I was gonna order the black c3 no date. But it just got out of stock today  

the green c3 no date is available. But i dunno if i like the green. And from the pics posted before the orange lume looks so weak....


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

First of many vinegar treatments. Paper towel soaked in vinegar placed inside a closed container with watch overnight, then polish with rag. I plan on doing this a bunch more times.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

anonsurfer said:


> First of many vinegar treatments. Paper towel soaked in vinegar placed inside a closed container with watch overnight, then polish with rag. I plan on doing this a bunch more times.


That looks great! Did you keep the vinegar rag separated from the watch, or did you wrap the watch in the soaked rag?


----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> First of many vinegar treatments. Paper towel soaked in vinegar placed inside a closed container with watch overnight, then polish with rag. I plan on doing this a bunch more times.


 What type of vinegar? How did you prep the watch case before placing it into the container? Also what strap is that? Looks awesome!


----------



## Apexer (Dec 24, 2012)

clouser said:


> That looks great! Did you keep the vinegar rag separated from the watch, or did you wrap the watch in the soaked rag?


I agree, looks great!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

For those asking:

I used distilled white vinegar, soaked a napkin with vinegar and put it inside a sealed container with the watch.

The watch should not touch the napkin, you just want the vapor to interact with the watch.

I'd recommend cleaning the watch before you do this to remove any oil or contaminants from the surface of the watch so that the patina takes more evenly. 

I saw results within a couple of hours but left it in the container overnight just to see what would happen. 

I then buffed the watch with a rag to remove a lot of the patina that had developed. 

I plan on repeating this process several times.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> First of many vinegar treatments. Paper towel soaked in vinegar placed inside a closed container with watch overnight, then polish with rag. I plan on doing this a bunch more times.


nice, u managed to find a 22 to 20mm strap to fit the armida buckle?
the ones i got are all straight 22mm...


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Any tips on how to change bezels without scratching the watch? It seems tougher to pop out compared to an olivier based on my experience.


----------



## chpprguy (Jul 21, 2012)

rsimpsss said:


> Any tips on how to change bezels without scratching the watch? It seems tougher to pop out compared to an olivier based on my experience.


I used a guitar pick right above the crown, gradually added pressure as I rotated the bezel. Popped right off and no marks.


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

I gave in and ordered a green faced no date version as a Christmas prezzie to myself, because I'm worth it!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Everdying said:


> nice, u managed to find a 22 to 20mm strap to fit the armida buckle?
> the ones i got are all straight 22mm...


It's custom but 22/20mm straps are pretty common, the problem is with the wider ISO style buckle pin. Most strap holes wont fit the wide pin so I torched a thinner SS pin. The torched SS is very close to the brass patina finish.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's a pic of mine after doing the vinegar process that anonsurfer suggested, but I just left in the container for 3.5 hours instead of overnight. The trick is to get ALL the oils off the case, so scrub it really well with soap and a little ammonia, and wear latex gloves while you're doing that to avoid the oils from your hands getting on the watch.


----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

Nice! I'm doing mine as I type. I placed the watch in a container with a paper towel soaked with white vinegar. Before that I rinsed the watch with dish soap and a little bit of Windex in a bath for a few minutes. And I rinsed under hot water. And then stuck it in the container.


----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

chpprguy said:


> I used a guitar pick right above the crown, gradually added pressure as I rotated the bezel. Popped right off and no marks.


Thanks for the tip. It worked for me!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

chpprguy said:


> I used a guitar pick right above the crown, gradually added pressure as I rotated the bezel. Popped right off and no marks.


_*guitar pick*_, what a great idea! My CD cases are shattering when I use them...o|


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

anonsurfer said:


> First of many vinegar treatments. Paper towel soaked in vinegar placed inside a closed container with watch overnight, then polish with rag. I plan on doing this a bunch more times.
> 
> View attachment 1313168


BTW, I almost wet myself when I saw this combo, so yesterday I frantically searched online for a similar strap. I finally found one on Crown & Buckle's website, so I snatched one up. I hope you don't mind being copied.


----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

clouser said:


> BTW, I almost wet myself when I saw this combo, so yesterday I frantically searched online for a similar strap. I finally found one on Crown & Buckle's website, so I snatched one up. I hope you don't mind being copied.


I ordered a leather strap from C&B too. I think I ordered the marina strap. Which one did you order?


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

stangken said:


> I ordered a leather strap from C&B too. I think I ordered the marina strap. Which one did you order?


I ordered the Madison:
Madison - 22mm Brown Calf - 22mm Straps - Width - Crown and Buckle


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

clouser said:


> BTW, I almost wet myself when I saw this combo, so yesterday I frantically searched online for a similar strap. I finally found one on Crown & Buckle's website, so I snatched one up. I hope you don't mind being copied.


Not at all, the brown distressed strap works perfectly with the patina. Your watch came out great


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Back on the rubber. 








I also have a leather Zulu coming. Will post pics after it arrives.


----------



## chpprguy (Jul 21, 2012)

Here is similar patina on a light leather Zulu...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

chpprguy said:


> I used a guitar pick right above the crown, gradually added pressure as I rotated the bezel. Popped right off and no marks.


Do ya happen to know what thickness of a guitar pick you used? Seems if it's too thick, it might be too difficult to get it into the gap; too thin, and it might lack enough ridgidity for the prying motion... I know they make 'em as thin as .41mm, and as thick as 1.5... maybe I'll just get a 'set'!


----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

I used a medium weight pick. I had to use my fingernail to lift the bezel a bit and then was able to jam the pick into the space and slide it around the underside of the bezel.


----------



## chpprguy (Jul 21, 2012)

I'll measure the one I used when I get home.
You could always get the thickest and then file/sand a taper at one corner..


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Some good looking Armidas!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chpprguy (Jul 21, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Do ya happen to know what thickness of a guitar pick you used? Seems if it's too thick, it might be too difficult to get it into the gap; too thin, and it might lack enough ridgidity for the prying motion... I know they make 'em as thin as .41mm, and as thick as 1.5... maybe I'll just get a 'set'!


Mine measures about .75mm thick.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

chpprguy said:


> Mine measures about .75mm thick.


Thanks,

I just ordered a pick from fleabay for $1.25, and got a 0.91mm in yellow. Should look nice in the watch tools box.

May need to file 'er down a bit, but hopefully, it should hold up to a heavy hand when ratcheting!!


----------



## chpprguy (Jul 21, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I just ordered a pick from fleabay for $1.25, and got a 0.91mm in yellow. Should look nice in the watch tools box.
> 
> May need to file 'er down a bit, but hopefully, it should hold up to a heavy hand when ratcheting!!


Now that you mention that, I bet one of those little iPod opening tools would be perfect for this and other bezels.....

(They are shaped like a guitar pick with a thicker center)


----------



## frjohnsen (Nov 11, 2013)

Someone put up a video on how to remove the bezel on an A8. Would this work on the A7 as well, with the shorter lugs?


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

This watch is amazing....
the quality is outstanding for the price!

Armida |>|>|>


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

really like the solid bezel
looks the watch a bit smaller imho


----------



## frjohnsen (Nov 11, 2013)

giorgos mg said:


> This watch is amazing....
> the quality is outstanding for the price!
> 
> Armida |>|>|>


Nice straps! I'm looking for something like those...


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

frjohnsen said:


> Nice straps! I'm looking for something like those...


thank you! :-!

i make these

making some more straps, 
with the patina will look nicer in time...


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

lume shot


----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

New C&B Marina strap. Even used most of the Armida buckle.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

That's wild.. I just finished doing same with my C&B Marina!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stangken (May 10, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> That's wild.. I just finished doing same with my C&B Marina!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds must think alike. I'm quite impressed with the quality of the strap for the price. BTW do you have 2 A7s? One green and one black?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

stangken said:


> Great minds must think alike. I'm quite impressed with the quality of the strap for the price. BTW do you have 2 A7s? One green and one black?


Yes, I also have the Green/Orange lume, and I just used the 'anonsurfer' vinegar technique to patina that one... guess I should post a photo...
































hard to be happy with just one shot...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I just had to pick up more of C & B's vintage straps, too.

I got: 

*
Chevlon - 22mm Vintage Oiled* (for any brass or bronze) *Bomber - 24mm Brown Vintage* (for my Benarus) *Benton - 22mm Black Buffalo * (for the A7 Black, I think) 


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

some light vinegar patina


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Was supposed to only choose 1 but couldn't let go of either so I kept both. Not a bad decision.


----------



## 9:59 (Jan 7, 2008)

A7 owner since last week, on an Hirsch Terra darkbrown strap.
A lot of Watch for the Money.

Hans


----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

Mine is on its way to my address, hope soon i will posting with my SteveoStrap i had already for this A7 C3 Black with Date...


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

great watch!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

giorgos mg said:


> great watch!


Looks great. Cool pic too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks great. Cool pic too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi

I wanted to buy some springbars (shoulderless 1.8mm diameter and 0.9mm ends), however could not find any on flybay... any idea where to get some? I emailed Armida and i am waiting for reply.

Best rgds

Envoyé de mon GT-N8010 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

bricem13 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to buy some springbars (shoulderless 1.8mm diameter and 0.9mm ends), however could not find any on flybay... any idea where to get some? I emailed Armida and i am waiting for reply.
> 
> ...


Ofrei?


----------



## frjohnsen (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's mine on a strap I picked up locally here in Norway. Looks pretty good... Now, has anyone got any good tips for removing and changing the bezel, except using a guitar pick?


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

anyone know if it has double o rings in the crown tybe-stem?


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

I got one waiting for me back at home. Will get to see her in a week or so. Cant wait. Hopefully no patina develops since its still in the can. I want to be there for the entire process


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Norm S said:


> I got one waiting for me back at home. Will get to see her in a week or so. Cant wait. Hopefully no patina develops since its still in the can. I want to be there for the entire process


nothing should really develop that fast as its also shrink wrapped, so no moisture etc can reach it.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Everdying said:


> nothing should really develop that fast as its also shrink wrapped, so no moisture etc can reach it.


Good, good the diving tube it came in looks really cool too! Im already strap shopping for it  
not a big fan of using rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

bricem13 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to buy some springbars (shoulderless 1.8mm diameter and 0.9mm ends), however could not find any on flybay... any idea where to get some? I emailed Armida and i am waiting for reply.
> 
> ...


I think ebay seller twente(o) usually has them, but I saw this morning that he doesn't have any springbars for sale at the moment. He might get more up soon.

Other than that, I think the 22mm Marathon springbars are the size you're looking for. You can find them on the Top Spec website.


----------



## ccbad (Dec 28, 2009)

An updated pic of my A7 on a condura/leather strap from Dustin at n80leather. I've decided to go the natural route in terms of patina. She's slowly getting there.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Got my leather Zulu from Dustin @ N80 yesterday as well and some new pics.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

What straps would you guys recommend?? 
I originally had a brown calf taikonaut 22mm waiting for the armida. But i shaved off some of the sides to make it fit my 21mm TAG. Was it a bad choice? I think this vintagey color would have perfectly complimented the brass and ceramic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Got my A7 from my wife today. Someone must have dropped my folks a line as well because I ended up with a green isofrane for my A8 and a black isofrane with DLC buckle for the A7. 

I'll be leaving the Ceramic bezel on this A7 since my A8 is sporting the solid bezel. Not to mention the black DLC buckled Iso/black dial/black ceramic just flow together beautifully!


----------



## frjohnsen (Nov 11, 2013)

Changed bezel this morning, simply using a Stanley knife wrapped in a plastic bag. Firmly wedged under the bezel at 12 o'clock, then moved counter clockwise until it popped off. No scratches, and I love the solid bezel!


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Norm S said:


> What straps would you guys recommend??
> I originally had a brown calf taikonaut 22mm waiting for the armida. But i shaved off some of the sides to make it fit my 21mm TAG. Was it a bad choice? I think this vintagey color would have perfectly complimented the brass and ceramic.


I think dark brown leather straps like the one you have look great on the A7, especially the green dial versions. If I were you, I'd buy another 22mm dark brown strap.

I'm usually not a fan of leather straps on dive watches, but after trying this strap from Crown & Buckle on my A7, my opinion changed. It's a perfect combo.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

A7 & A8 together, both on isofrane's. Gonna be posting this in the A8 thread as well.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A7 on my new green Isofrane which is a much better match than the stock Cuda. Love this combo.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This is the leather I had it on 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

nice combos!!


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

For those of you who have their A7 on leather, how are you tackling the buckle situation?

Have you modified your straps to accommodate the 'pokey' bit (I don't know what it's called - see below for diagram) of the buckle? Or have you used the pokey bit from the buckle that was included with your new strap?

Do you think a brushed/polished pokey bit coupled with the brass buckle looks out of place? Anyone got pics?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I use original brass buckle with ss torched tongue on my A8. Strap has to be 22/20 to work of course..


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

jopex said:


> I use original brass buckle with ss torched tongue on my A8. Strap has to be 22/20 to work of course..


Yeah I'm aware of the taper. Good thinking on the torching! That should make things blend in a bit better.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Same here. The CUDA buckle pin is too wide for most strap holes. I just took a buckle pin off an extra buckle I had laying around and torched it. Even up close you can't tell it is not the original buckle pin...


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

Exposed mine to vinegar fumes overnight and this is the result. 

I really like it on this Panatime leather strap.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Did someone succeed in contacting armida through the email address of their website lastly? I cannot get in touch with them...

Envoyé de mon GT-N8010 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've contacted them with the email on their website several times and Chris always replies within 24 hours.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Is the brass bezel supposed to be missing the wire? and we are supposed to remove the one in he ceramic one and insert it into the brass one?

Cause my brass one is missing the wire


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

arlee said:


> Is the brass bezel supposed to be missing the wire? and we are supposed to remove the one in he ceramic one and insert it into the brass one?
> 
> Cause my brass one is missing the wire


Both bezels should have it. I wouldn't risk transferring it over though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## frjohnsen (Nov 11, 2013)

How is the accuracy on your A7s? After using mine daily for a week, crown down at night, I register that it is maybe +1 second, tops! Remarkable accuracy IMHO!


----------



## nsn (Mar 16, 2012)

Got mine few days ago, my first bronze/brass watch and it's so nice!

My take on artificial patina + strap:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

nsn said:


> Got mine few days ago, my first bronze/brass watch and it so nice!
> 
> My take on artificial patina + strap:
> 
> View attachment 1335960


Wow! That is a KILLER COMBO!!!!! I keep looking at this watch, after being very disappointed with the bronze Helson SD. Way too klunky, and poor QC, to the point of crude. Didn't fit right either.

I really like the sold out no-date, but having 2nd thoughts after seeing yours. I'm in between incomings and have the itch, but concerned about fit. Some "slab" watches just don't work for me :-d

How did you achieve that patina, and what strap is that. You done good 

Congrats!

RD


----------



## nsn (Mar 16, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Wow! That is a KILLER COMBO!!!!! I keep looking at this watch, after being very disappointed with the bronze Helson SD. Way too klunky, and poor QC, to the point of crude. Didn't fit right either.
> 
> I really like the sold out no-date, but having 2nd thoughts after seeing yours. I'm in between incomings and have the itch, but concerned about fit. Some "slab" watches just don't work for me :-d
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Patina is done by getting glass of warm water -> put teaspoon of baking soda in it -> mix water & soda -> put watch in the glass overnight -> buff the watch in the morning to get wanted look. No vinegar or any acids added. Saying that I don't have long time experience how well that patina is going to stay in case, it looks nice though.

Strap is from this seller on ebay: kekes7 on eBay (I modified it by cutting of the "nato"-part off from it, so now its just a round strap that goes under the watch once).

NSN


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine, two weeks after vinegar tx, on C&B Marina:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

I got mine last week and the Solid Bezel which is not on my watch does not have any wire. Should i contact Chris?



kayjf said:


> Both bezels should have it. I wouldn't risk transferring it over though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

This i mine with an old leather strap i got a few years ago with a green stitch...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

nsn said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Patina is done by getting glass of warm water -> put teaspoon of baking soda in it -> mix water & soda -> put watch in the glass overnight -> buff the watch in the morning to get wanted look. No vinegar or any acids added. Saying that I don't have long time experience how well that patina is going to stay in case, it looks nice though.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much indeed! It does look great! Enjoy! On an aside I do question the L to L @49mm in a flat case for me personally. What I refer to as "slab cases" can be hit or miss for me, but I am tempted to one another go. 

Cheers

RD


----------



## sepoga (Dec 5, 2011)

Another look with a Black Leather Strap made by SteveO straps...


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

How on earth are you guys switching out the bezel on these? I saw the youtube video for the A8 switch, but the different cases makes it not work for this one. I can't get anything under the bezel as it's too tight.

Thoughts?

Fantastic watch btw!


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

sepoga said:


> I got mine last week and the Solid Bezel which is not on my watch does not have any wire. Should i contact Chris?


I contacted him like 10 days ago cause mine is missing the wire also, no response yet. This is after I had to send my watch back cause it had a mark on the case I couldn't get off and then took almost a month for me to get it back because Chris forgot to send the email to his shippers to send me the watch back. 
Not sure if the email loads are too much for him to handle alone or what but this kind of customer service is making me not want to be a repeat customer.


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh, Man. Leather and brass? Yeah buddy, I sniff the leather then the brass, then the.....okay maybe I need other interests, but it's 1 degree F and the wife is not being playful. Got one on a leather strap with a brass buckle. Brass..., leather..., brass..., leather..., etc. Leather strap? Yup, for sure.



clouser said:


> I think dark brown leather straps like the one you have look great on the A7, especially the green dial versions. If I were you, I'd buy another 22mm dark brown strap.
> 
> I'm usually not a fan of leather straps on dive watches, but after trying this strap from Crown & Buckle on my A7, my opinion changed. It's a perfect combo.


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Please, what is that strap? killer.



dougiedude said:


> Mine, two weeks after vinegar tx, on C&B Marina:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

busch12 said:


> How on earth are you guys switching out the bezel on these? I saw the youtube video for the A8 switch, but the different cases makes it not work for this one. I can't get anything under the bezel as it's too tight.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Fantastic watch btw!


i use a case knife...slips right under it with ease.










Graham3 said:


> Please, what is that strap? killer.


hes already mentioned it in the post, c&b (crown & buckle) marina...


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

A little late to the party. I was hoping to grab a green dial C3 ND and even though they are showing in stock it appears they are not. I did order a green dial orange date though and found a perfect vintage brown Panatime strap with olive/green stitch. Will post pics when it all arrives.


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

I think I fancy one of those n80 leather NATOs, I'll have to see if I can get one shipped to Blighty.

I've got my A7 on a vintage Steinhart strap at the moment.


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello all! 

I'm relatively new to this site as I haven't really posted much (have sold a couple watches), but I just want to say how pleased I am with my new A7 Green ND, with orange. Ordered it on Monday late afternoon and was at my door in Chicago Wednesday afternoon. Talk about service!!! The watch is simply great and I can see my Panerai taking a rest for a while. There seems to be a lot of nice people on here and I've already found too many watches I want. One being the Helberg CH6. 

Take care all,

Don
Chicago


----------



## Mr_Skoog (Aug 30, 2012)

Got my Armida A7 today  Super fast delivery, ordered it tuesday night and i arrived today i Sweden.








Black dial, no date, orange lume.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Trying mine out on a Panatime rough edge with green stitching. I haven't trimmed the space to fit the Armida brace buckle though as of yet. I am really impressed with the Cuda rubber strap though. A big step up from the previous Armida rubber straps.


----------



## Ace35 (Aug 28, 2011)

I was attempting to change the bezel tonight with a case opener knife and while doing so I managed to get a tiny scratch on the brass case and it appears silver in color, are the cases solid brass or SS plated with brass? Has anyone else nicked or scratched there case and notice a silver color? 


Galaxy Note II


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Ace35 said:


> I was attempting to change the bezel tonight with a case opener knife and while doing so I managed to get a tiny scratch on the brass case and it appears silver in color, are the cases solid brass or SS plated with brass? Has anyone else nicked or scratched there case and notice a silver color?
> 
> Galaxy Note II


most likely its lower quality brass with higher zinc than copper content.
plus brass plated usually are clear coated, which this is not...and any kind of polishing or patina attempts would also most likely remove all brass plating...


----------



## Ace35 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ahhhhh, good point. Thanks for the information! 

Galaxy Note II


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting the photo Mr Skoog, It looks great!!! I placed my order for this same combination Friday afternoon and FedEx tracking has an estimated delivery for Monday. I'm wearing out my computer trying to find my "perfect" leather strap for it!


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Everdying said:


> most likely its lower quality brass with higher zinc than copper content.
> plus brass plated usually are clear coated, which this is not...and any kind of polishing or patina attempts would also most likely remove all brass plating...


The copper content is always higher than the zinc content, I don't know the specific brass used by Armida but most common brass alloys have around 30-35% zinc with copper being the main component and depending on the application, small percentages of other metals.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

peakay said:


> The copper content is always higher than the zinc content, I don't know the specific brass used by Armida but most common brass alloys have around 30-35% zinc with copper being the main component and depending on the application, small percentages of other metals.


oops.
meant to say higher zinc content than usual.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Well I just couldn't resist this any longer and went and brought the last black dial date c3, man I cut that fine
Thought I didn't need one having a bronze tropik 

But all these lovely pictures made me,

dam you guys


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:


> Well I just couldn't resist this any longer and went and brought the last black dial date c3, man I cut that fine
> Thought I didn't need one having a bronze tropik
> 
> But all these lovely pictures made me,
> ...


:-! Congrats to you! I've going back to the site time & again, and I was getting itchy. Thanks for clearing out the inventory. That was a close one ;-) I somewhat hope they restock. It sure seemed to be a good seller. I'm partial to the C3 Black no-date, as many seemed to be. The black C3 date was the runner up, though it forced many hands.

yeh, it's the photo's, straps, patina etc etc Lots of great photos!

Enjoy! Will look for your post & opinion

RD


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Well I just couldn't resist this any longer and went and brought the last black dial date c3, man I cut that fine
> Thought I didn't need one having a bronze tropik
> 
> But all these lovely pictures made me,
> ...


No, just like me, I 'needed' a brass with Black dial to go with my bronze Tropik, as I didn't have one yet...

Perfectly normal IMO...:-d


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I just dashed off a mail to Chris, and he promptly responded that the A7 black C3 will be restocked, but DATE-ONLY. So more chances left to pull the trigger. I usually prefer a date on my watches, but have to say the no-date does look best to me, especially when utilizing the brass bezel. It just seems to look the part somehow. Can't put my finger on it 

RD


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

Changed the bezel and the strap for something different. I can see that this will be a fun watch for different straps as the patina start evolve.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Ugly-Nugget said:


> Changed the bezel and the strap for something different. I can see that this will be a fun watch for different straps as the patina start evolve.


What a great-looking strap! And even more beautiful with that watch...

Begs the question: 'WHAT IS IT?'

Oh, I think I know, isn't this a home-made? like your others?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> I just dashed off a mail to Chris, and he promptly responded that the A7 black C3 will be restocked, but DATE-ONLY. So more chances left to pull the trigger. I usually prefer a date on my watches, but have to say the no-date does look best to me, especially when utilizing the brass bezel. It just seems to look the part somehow. Can't put my finger on it
> 
> RD


Thats good news you know you can't resist forever 
that watch will make its way to you sooner or later,

Personally I prefer the date but like you said the no date sold out quicker so I must be in the minority


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

A little late to the game, but I couldn't help it. I just got the A7 this morning and I can't stop looking at it!!! Here's some pics. Sorry for the bad quality, I need to start using my camera.



Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Skoog (Aug 30, 2012)

I didn't like the look of the buckle, so I fixed it with a dremel tool


----------



## ghingus (Jan 4, 2008)

Day one of ownership. Great watch. I'm planning on taking pics every week or so to show the patina progression when left to its own.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow!!! You did a great job on that buckle!!!

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

ghingus said:


> View attachment 1344697
> Day one of ownership. Great watch. I'm going to take pics every week or so to show the patina progression if left to its own.


I'm going to do the same. I'm in Florida and the humidity here is a Beast! It shouldn't take long.

Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> What a great-looking strap! And even more beautiful with that watch...
> 
> Begs the question: 'WHAT IS IT?'
> 
> Oh, I think I know, isn't this a home-made? like your others?


thanks but but this one is not home made it is a steinhart vintage brown. I don't make straps but I have been known to find straps with the color of leather I want, take out the stitching and then replace it with the color of stitching I like. That way you can get the exact color you want. It also takes the cost down.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

I too joined the C&B Marina club, nice strap at a good price. Though I am still on the fence whether I should torch/burn the SS buckle...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

hotsauz said:


> I too joined the C&B Marina club, nice strap at a good price. Though I am still on the fence whether I should torch/burn the SS buckle...


Just swap buckles for the Armida; it fits great on the Marina :-!; it's just the tang that is too wide for the Marina's tang-slot. I left my tang SS, to match the 'touch of silver' of the crown.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's my two touches of silver:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hotsauz said:


> I too joined the C&B Marina club, nice strap at a good price. Though I am still on the fence whether I should torch/burn the SS buckle...


And what is your wrist size please? I keep looking at this watch and still think it's a hunk :-s Is that the C3 lume model?

Many Thanks

RD


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> Just swap buckles for the Armida; it fits great on the Marina :-!; it's just the tang that is too wide for the Marina's tang-slot. I left my tang SS, to match the 'touch of silver' of the crown.


Thanks for the tip. I think I either torch the whole buckle or leave as is. Don't want to mess around with the buckles too much. The untouched tang does match with the SS crown.


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> And what is your wrist size please? I keep looking at this watch and still think it's a hunk :-s Is that the C3 lume model?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> RD


My wrist is about 6.5". It fits well and yea it's a C3 model.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hotsauz said:


> My wrist is about 6.5". It fits well and yea it's a C3 model.


Thanks mate! Enjoy! Nice patina going on already.

RD


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Have decided that I am not into the murky black patina that has developed on mine naturally and so have returned it to its original sheen. Maybe I am warming to gold coloured watches?? Wonders will never cease


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

I never thought I'd be into gold colored watches either. Now the stainless watch I'm wearing today looks kind of out of place haha.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Well I got it, ordered Monday night and it arrived to the uk today Thursday , wow that really is quick

I've got to say I am very impressed with this watch it really is lovely and I am so glad I finally decided to get one,
for the money it's a hell of a watch with a nice solid feel and the lume is one of the best I've had on any of my watches very bright
it is also very comfy on the wrist
heres some pictures


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:


> Well I got it, ordered Monday night and it arrived to the uk today Thursday , wow that really is quick
> 
> I've got to say I am very impressed with this watch it really is lovely and I am so glad I finally decided to get one,
> for the money it's a hell of a watch with a nice solid feel and the lume is one of the best I've had on any of my watches very bright
> it is also very comfy on the wrist


It's lovely! Congrats! We exchanged comments a few posts back, well guess what? I'm in! Picked up the same one yesterday. Hope to have it early next week. Did end up with the date model, but perfectly fine. I've adjusted  Now I just hope to hell it fits in a fashion that doesn't look daft (from my eye).

The black bezel sure looks nice on these. Are you going to switch it out, or enjoy for a bit as is. It's marvelous the ability to acheive 2 totally different looks.

Cheers & enjoy!

RD


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> It's lovely! Congrats! We exchanged comments a few posts back, well guess what? I'm in! Picked up the same one yesterday. Hope to have it early next week. Did end up with the date model, but perfectly fine. I've adjusted  Now I just hope to hell it fits in a fashion that doesn't look daft (from my eye).
> 
> The black bezel sure looks nice on these. Are you going to switch it out, or enjoy for a bit as is. It's marvelous the ability to acheive 2 totally different looks.
> 
> ...


Thats great you getting one you will love it I'm sure, I think I going to leave it with the black bezel for now as I quite like it but as you say it's nice to have the ability to change in the future ,

edit

after saying I was going to leave it what did I go and straight away do?

changed the bexel and gave it a vinegar treatment,
love this watch it looks amazing really pleased how the brass patinas ,
tried to take some picture but my shots didn't look at all like in real life my camera with the flash makes it look orange


----------



## ghingus (Jan 4, 2008)

Letting mine patina naturally. Here are two pictures - first is after one day and the second is after a week. It is slowly darkening.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^ Looks great Ghingus! I think it happens pretty fast on brass  Unlike CUsn8 Bronze which is nice and slow & doesn't go black, retaining color (muted) for a long time, which I actually prefer.

Mine will be in next week, so will be interesting to see.

RD


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

I've just go an A8 and love it. Since the inner workings are Seiko Armida lend themselves to the same modding and a broad range of parts can be found from the likes of Dagaz. I kept the green bezel, but added a Panerai-style strap from Roman and a set of red hour/minute hands. Kept the original brass meat-ball second hand since this looks pretty cool.

Would be great to see your Armida mods if there are any out more out there.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

D1JBS said:


> I've just go an A8 and love it. Since the inner workings are Seiko Armida lend themselves to the same modding and a broad range of parts can be found from the likes of Dagaz. I kept the green bezel, but added a Panerai-style strap from Roman and a set of red hour/minute hands. Kept the original brass meat-ball second hand since this looks pretty cool.
> 
> Would be great to see your Armida mods if there are any out more out there.
> 
> View attachment 1350440


Great combination, may I ask for the strap name and price?


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

Strap is by 'Roman' and was around $40 from kastantonastrap.blogspot.com


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the N80 leather nato to arrive that I've ordered for my A7, in the mean time I contacted Carl of GasGasBones about the possibilities of adding bronze/brass hardwear onto his Velcro offerings. 
The good news is, he's now looking at working in a bronze hardware option.
I'll keep you posted.....


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

re-lumed the hands...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey A7 Brass lovers! I need your expertise please. I did finally join the club and very enthralled in this one. I think I've read all 40 pages 5 times, and am pretty up on all the patina methods, excellent strap combos etc etc.

So I got my A7 and am the 3rd recipient. The 1st "treated" the watch to advance patina with I know not what. The 2nd oner I think found the watch to be not his thing, or too big. He was thoughtful to clean up the watch case back to like original to sell the watch. I think he purposefully stayed away from from the bezel. Perfectly understandable. I suppose the watch could have been sold with patina forced, and just stated in sales ad. I'm perfectly content and happy with what I received. Great seller!

So here are some Q & D pics. As you can see if you look closely. The case is shiny, the bezel patina. I want to make them have an even appearance. Frankly just a light patina to subdue the bling, then I'll let it go naturally going forward.

What would you do? Remove the bezel. Clean it up, then start from scratch?

Try and mask off the bezel and then a quick fuming with the vinegar option? Or what else?

What's the best way to clean up the bezel. Someone said toothpaste. Someone said "Brasso". On bronze ketchup actually works nicely 

Any assistance / direction you could convey would be most appreciated! :-! Many thanks in advance! My weekend project & anxious to get underway. Love the watch BTW!

RD


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just pop the bezel off and take a Q tip with brasso to clean it. Brasso is very mild and if you use light pressure it should be fine. Yes, a lot of Brasso and rubbing will begin to polish the bezel. If this concerns you soak in lemon juice and polish. I personally like Brasso and just go very light with a small amount on a Q tip and old tshirt. Also, people don't show the under side of the bezel after the forced patina process. It needs to be cleaned as well. Take the bezel ring out and clean out the inner ring as well. The brass Armida uses is easy to work with, cleans up nice and it is hard to mess up. just don't polish the brush marks on the bezel. Also if it looks like a light yellow after and brighter than the case the patina will even out with some vinegar and a freezer bag.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

jlow28 said:


> Just pop the bezel off and take a Q tip with brasso to clean it. Brasso is very mild and if you use light pressure it should be fine. Yes, a lot of Brasso and rubbing will begin to polish the bezel. If this concerns you soak in lemon juice and polish. I personally like Brasso and just go very light. Also, people don't show the under side of the bezel after the forced patina process. It needs to be cleaned as well. Take the bezel ring out and clean out the inner ring as well. The brass Armida uses is easy to work with, cleans up nice and it is hard to mess up. just don't polish the brush marks on the bezel.


Thank you very much indeed for the prompt response. I better get busy ;-)

RD


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

What do you guys think about modding A7 with a blue Soxa dial, would it work?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey A7 Brass lovers! I need your expertise please. I did finally join the club and very enthralled in this one. I think I've read all 40 pages 5 times, and am pretty up on all the patina methods, excellent strap combos etc etc.
> 
> So I got my A7 and am the 3rd recipient. The 1st "treated" the watch to advance patina with I know not what. The 2nd oner I think found the watch to be not his thing, or too big. He was thoughtful to clean up the watch case back to like original to sell the watch. I think he purposefully stayed away from from the bezel. Perfectly understandable. I suppose the watch could have been sold with patina forced, and just stated in sales ad. I'm perfectly content and happy with what I received. Great seller!
> 
> ...


Ha I knew one would end up on your wrist sooner or later ,
What a watch and for the money a absolute steel 
fantastic


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:


> Ha I knew one would end up on your wrist sooner or later ,
> What a watch and for the money a absolute steel
> fantastic


When one popped up on the SF, I pounced :-d It sure is nice to get something enjoyable for little money... for a change;-)

Thanks again

RD


----------



## tommsen (Jan 9, 2014)

also ordered a black c3 with date. If only the crown was also brass...but for that price...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New strap I got for my knew but tried on the A7 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> New strap I got for my knew but tried on the A7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it looks awfully nice on the A7 :-! Frankly, I didn't think you still had it :-d

RD


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sharing recent patina development result.
This was as much as I could get with vinegar fume.
Will try LoS when I get bored with honey brown tone.


























Oh, sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.

Sent from my LG-F180L using Tapatalk


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

golfer87 said:


> Sharing recent patina development result.
> This was as much as I could get with vinegar fume.
> Will try LoS when I get bored with honey brown tone.
> View attachment 1361727
> ...


I think the strap is too thick for your wrists
Try one that is maybe 2-3mm thick at most


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

golfer87 said:


> Sharing recent patina development result.
> This was as much as I could get with vinegar fume.
> Will try LoS when I get bored with honey brown tone.
> View attachment 1361725
> ...


Now see, I think that looks great! Seems nice and even, retains the color tones, and is not all splotchy and dark. :-!

When you say "as much as I could get with vinegar fume", or is it as much as you wanted?

Could you share your method and timing of the fuming process you adopted?

Thanks! Looks great!

RD


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

I, for one, can't stop wearing this thing. Taking it to Grand Cayman in March to see how it will look after a week in paradise.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

I received my A7 and will be wearing today. Will take some pics later.

Pic from Armida of my model










*Scott6739* we both need to go down and pick up one of these A7's to go with the watch


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

ApexWildCard said:


> I received my A7 and will be wearing today. Will take some pics later.
> 
> Pic from Armida of my model


Congrats!!!! I knew you would pull the trigger on it. Looks good bro!!!

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

ApexWildCard said:


> I received my A7 and will be wearing today. Will take some pics later.
> 
> Pic from Armida of my model
> 
> ...


I'll take mine in black!!!! Sweet ride. Gotta love the German engineering!!! The OTHER A7!!!!

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Riddim Driven said:


> Well it looks awfully nice on the A7 :-! Frankly, I didn't think you still had it :-d
> 
> RD


Ah ah! Me neither. Didn't think I'd have it more than a week ;-) but loving it. I just bought it to help me wait for the CH6.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

My A7 is lost in the black hole known as USPS customs. Oy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Ha, me too!



Jeep99dad said:


> Ah ah! Me neither. Didn't think I'd have it more than a week ;-) but loving it. I just bought it to help me wait for the CH6.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Sent from my GT-N7000B using Tapatalk


----------



## ghingus (Jan 4, 2008)

Cracked open the case to regulate the movement (it was running about 13 seconds slow a day). We'll see how dialed in I can get it. Thought you guys might be interested to see the movement.








You can see in the second picture that I've nudged the hairspring arm (whatever it's called) ever so slightly towards the + sign

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frjohnsen (Nov 11, 2013)

I decided to go for the "all natural" patina, and after a couple of days in Spain and a week in amazing Cape Verde, in addition to an unusually mild Norwegian winter, it's starting to tell a story... 

I still can't belive the accuracy of this watch. Consistently less than a second off per day with regular use. And if the black no-date will be a "limited edition" piece, this could be a nice collectors item as well...


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

[Pic. Heavy]

The following is a well-known method for many, but could be a helpful step-by-step illustration for some interested in forced patina on bronze/brass watches.

Here it goes........

The watch as received.....








Inspired by fellow member, Pellet Spoon, I decided to give it "polished brown patina" like this old diving helmet.








Removing brushed hairlines








Polished with CapeCod and rotary tool








Oxidizing with vinegar fume in closed container overnight (~12 hr)








Brass becomes brown (LoS makes it black). Copper oxide layer is formed which is mixture of Red Cu(II)O and Black Cu(I)2O.
There was green patina on the bronze buckle which was dissolved away during rinsing with water.








Buffing with Dremel felt bit and common automobile polishing compound (minimally abrasive one)








You can remove all the patina by polishing hard and Dremel makes it easier, however, what's left after polishing decides the resulting color.
"Appropriate" buffing is essential, and polishing the edges gives the watch 3-dimensional and naturally aged look.
As you might guess, to acquire darker coloring, multiple treatments are required.
Repeating the above procedures three times.....















The watch is still too yellow, and could be misconceived as an outworn gold watch.
Well again, removing all SS parts....








The 4th oxidation treatment. 
This time, I just left it in the fumigation container for more than 48 hr.
I needed thicker copper oxide layer for polishing to result in shiny dark surface after sufficient polishing.







The brass was still brown and never became black (while bronze buckle turned black).

Then buffing/polishing








The bezel indices were paint-filled (using a fine tip marker and alcohol-soaked Q-tips)








The pictures below shows the colors closer to reality.






















Well, at this point I lost patience, and stopped the oxidation-polishing routine.

The watch will get oxidized and lose glossiness, then I'll just polish it periodically.

Hope this helps.

Cheers~!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I imagine the reason why the earlier finish give an aged gold look was the in fact you had removed the brush marks on the case but I completely agree you need to the darker colours and key areas of polishing to give the whole 3D appearance and natural aging look.

A small tip but if you prefer the look after you've finished all your polishing then get your hands on some Renaissance Micro Crystalline wax because it prevents the surface from continuing to patina. My Moray looks the same as it did when I last finished it back 6 months ago.










P.S. Get as small a tin as you can because even this tiny tin will out last my usage. lol


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I just did one step and got this...









My procedure is detailed here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a7-brass-945706-27.html#post7114836


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, I need to freeze the patina formation. Thanks for the advice luminated.
I'll look for that or similar wax here in Korea.
I polished the watch before forced-patinated it to give it an aged yet well maintained appearance.
Watch is supposed to be a diving gear after all, and that red brown, shiny diving helmet shows what a marine brass equipment should look like. 
To my taste, most of the patina formed on brushed bronze looked too opaque and dull.
(Fellow WUS member, zephyrnoid's Ancons are exceptions. They really look great!)
but the difficult part is, that sharp, transparent and glossy patinated look requires too much elbow grease and patience for a desk diver like me. And will demand constant maintenance (oh, I'd better get that coating wax right away)...lol



Luminated said:


> I imagine the reason why the earlier finish give an aged gold look was the in fact you had removed the brush marks on the case but I completely agree you need to the darker colours and key areas of polishing to give the whole 3D appearance and natural aging look.
> 
> A small tip but if you prefer the look after you've finished all your polishing then get your hands on some Renaissance Micro Crystalline wax because it prevents the surface from continuing to patina. My Moray looks the same as it did when I last finished it back 6 months ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

golfer87 said:


> Yes, I need to freeze the patina formation. Thanks for the advice luminated.
> I'll look for that or similar wax here in Korea.
> I polished the watch before forced-patinated it to give it an aged yet well maintained appearance.
> Watch is supposed to be a diving gear after all, and that red brown, shiny diving helmet shows what a marine brass equipment should look like.
> ...


I took this picture about 3 months after putting the wax coat on.










and this one was taken only a month ago










All I now do is occasionally get it a light buff and very occasionally I recoat with wax using my finger to rub on with before giving a buff with a coat. The amount you use is tiny but the results are exactly what you are after.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Finally released from the USPS black hole.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

After some treatment last night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

johnnmiller1 said:


> Ha, me too!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000B using Tapatalk


I am trying to keep at least 1 bronze/brass watch on the rotation but 2 max. So I was keeping this one until the CH6 arrived in April but now I have a Tropik bronze with green dial coming in so my A7 is likely going up FS soon. But no doubt it's a great watch well worth the $

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am trying to keep at least 1 bronze/brass watch on the rotation but 2 max. So I was keeping this one until the CH6 arrived in April but now I have a Tropik bronze with green dial coming in so my A7 is likely going up FS soon. But no doubt it's a great watch well worth the $
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Man you was lucky to find a green dial tropik fs, you will love it
I don't think you should sell the a7 thou ,

I also have a green dial tropik and a black a7 and I love them both but have been wearing the a7 more at the moment, I just love the weighty cushion case feel at the minute where as the tropik is a lot lighter I think probably because it's made from a aluminium bronze

I think there is room for both in your collection and for how much the a7 costs ( we know it worth more) you are not really going to get much money in your pocket on a resell


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

All true. But I have a Makara bronze incoming soon then the Ch6 in April. That's too much bronze 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> .....That's too much bronze
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Is there really such a thing? Why not a separate 'Bronze Collection'? :-!....:think:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No way man. Can't do that much bronze/brass. I'd never wear them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bobbledill (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello everybody,

I'm waiting for this watch which will arrive at the end of the month. I'd like to have a oil tanned leather strap on it with a brass buckle... Do you know where can I find such a product? DO you know how much time does it take for the patina to take effect in normal condition?

Thank you!

Jeep99Dad : ta collection de montres est juste hallucinante !


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have looked and looked for a strap that you are describing and cannot find one. Im about to order a Hadley Roma MS2043, which is from their American made line. I found a brass buckle on eBay, but I believe it is brass plated, not solid. It's 22mm and tapers to 20mm, so you can put the brass buckle that comes with the watch on it. Maybe the strap we are looking for exists, but I'm having the same problem. As far as the patina, it depends on where you live and the elements it is exposed to. I've had mine for about three weeks and the patina is slowly coming along.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

When I get home tonight, I will post some pics showing the patina after three weeks. Good luck in your search, and let me know if you find a strap.

Cheers


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Get a bronze buckle instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

A bronze buckle is definitely an option, but much more expensive. I may break down and do that. I thought of putting the brass A7 buckle from the CUDA strap on it, but it's so big and clumsy. 



Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I just got a bronze buckle for 20-25$. Not cheap but not too bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Not bad at all! The few that I found were $40-50. May I ask where you got it from? 



Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 Tapatalk


----------



## bobbledill (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you for your answers, jeep99dad, where did you find your bronze buckle? On ebay? Thank you


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

StrapEvolution I think is the name. And it may be $30 all in. Mine arrived two days after I placed the order. 
Bronze. With screwbar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have if on a Micah brindle leather (brown) and it looks real nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bobbledill,
Check out the straps on crownandbuckle.com and panatime.com. They both have really nice straps for a reasonable price depending on what you want. You will find only stainless or PVD buckles on those straps from those sites, but if you buy a bronze buckle to go with your selection, you will be able to swap it out and have exactly what you want. Good luck


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check them out. Off the subject, Jeep99dad, you have some REALLY nice watches in your collection! Especially that Fifty Fathoms!!! I'll get there one day. 

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scott6739 said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out. Off the subject, Jeep99dad, you have some REALLY nice watches in your collection! Especially that Fifty Fathoms!!! I'll get there one day.
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


No pb. I'll PM you the thread where I found them on a different forum. Not sure I'm allowed to post it here. 
Thanks for the compliment. My three faves and long termer (I'm not allowed to say Keepers  ) are the Sea Dweller, BPFF and 176. 
BPFF is just stunning. Can't stop looking at it when I wear it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bobbledill said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm waiting for this watch which will arrive at the end of the month. I'd like to have a oil tanned leather strap on it with a brass buckle... Do you know where can I find such a product? DO you know how much time does it take for the patina to take effect in normal condition?
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup. J'ai bcp de chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Lol! I can't stop looking at it when you post it on the WRUW threads!!! Thanks again for the help



Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 Tapatalk


----------



## bobbledill (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you Scott! As I have not my watch yet, csn you give me the sizes of the strap and the buckle for the A7? It is 22 mm? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

The strap on the A7 is 22mm and tapers to 20mm at the buckle. I purchased a black leather Panerai style strap that is 22mm the full length. It is a little bulky for my taste, so I think I'm going to get one that tapers to 20mm at the buckle. It's all in what YOU like, but I personally like the straps to taper to 20mm. 

Cheers



Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I recommend the green isofrane if you have a green dial A7. Works perfect. Also the Heuerville chocolate strap looked much better than anticipated. And you could try a Diaboliq canvas on it too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bobbledill (Jan 20, 2014)

Cool i have the green dial one so I will check these strap!


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

No problem. I hope you enjoy the watch. I love mine!!!



Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 Tapatalk


----------



## tommsen (Jan 9, 2014)

hey guys,

do i need some special spring bars to fit my own straps? My A7 is still on the road, but i want to be prepared


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommsen said:


> hey guys,
> 
> do i need some special spring bars to fit my own straps? My A7 is still on the road, but i want to be prepared


No. It's drilled lugs type case so it's a breeze. Watch comes with a spare set of spring bars too, btw they are shoulderless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

The spring bars that come with your A7 should fit your straps. I used them with a leather strap and they worked just fine. 

Scott



Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

My new N80 strap came through the mail on Monday. Me likey!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

^ looks great!


----------



## Ace35 (Aug 28, 2011)

That "N80" strap looks perfect, where did you get that from? I need that! Thanks in advance! 

Update, Nevermind Google is my friend.... 

Galaxy Note II


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

Ace35 said:


> That "N80" strap looks perfect, where did you get that from? I need that! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Update, Nevermind Google is my friend....
> 
> Galaxy Note II


Yup Dustin's your man, he's also supplied the buckle from BradJ.


----------



## Tim63FFC (Oct 24, 2013)

oh yeah, lovin' mine, such a versatile looking watch! Found the 'isoprane' uncomfortable, but the NATO/Zulu works well, but guess it will be staying on the Will Jean black PVD shark mesh.....what's not to like??
Tim


----------



## Ace35 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigvic said:


> Yup Dustin's your man, he's also supplied the buckle from BradJ.


Thanks bigvic. I just had some correspondence with Dustin and nailed down a strap.... Will post pics of my A7 in a few weeks with the new strap!

Galaxy Note II


----------



## KdoubleU (Jan 26, 2014)

That looks good!!


----------



## bobbledill (Jan 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad, I saw you have a snpr strap with your watch and it is great! What is the name of it? It is the perfect one to go with the A7!


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think he called it tack strap? I have two in different color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

golfer87 said:


> [Pic. Heavy]
> 
> The following is a well-known method for many, but could be a helpful step-by-step illustration for some interested in forced patina on bronze/brass watches.
> 
> ...


Golfer87 >> A little late to respond, but it was I that asked for an overview of your "process"  Well, you really went all out! It was great you documented the process in such depth! I appreciated the link to Pallet Spoons efforts as well. Between the 2 of you, you have gotten the most excellent results and well rewarded for your laborious undertaking. The color tones you achieved are amazing and definitely achieve the nautical look of an aged yet well maintained sailing ship / dive helmet :-!

Thank you very much indeed for sharing your process with great narrative and excellent step by step photos! I'd also like to thank all the contributors to this thread, regarding process, straps, and general overall enthusiasm. As we all said; great bang for the buck, and also provides an extra layer of pleasure to the hobby in drawing out the possibilities of the medium which is brass / bronze.

Also, special thanks to jlow28 for his personal assistance on Patina methods, and his encouragement :-d

As I said a while back, I got mine pre-owned (twice removed). Previous owners had their fun with the watch. Unfortunately the grain of the bezel was compromised, and perhaps the case as well, but there's not much to lose. All can be corrected if one so wishes. I did have to knock down some of the patina on the bezel, then match the case, as that had been polished out pretty good. I'd love to achieve a richer deeper color, but will most likely let nature take it's course until the time I may wish to revisit "the process" ;-)

I will say, mine is a bit bland compared to others, but what a cool watch for the price |>

Thanks All!

RD


----------



## Homme (Jul 4, 2008)

After reading 40+ pages in this thread and numerous others, finally made my purchase for a A7 Black C3 date!!
Can't wait for its arrival and the fun i'll have 'ageing' it.
Thanks for all the great info and photo sharing guys!


----------



## mrmojorising (Jul 26, 2013)

*Do we have any idea when the...ARMIDA A7 300m Diver NH35A...will be back in stock?

Green face, no date, orange lume. *


----------



## bobbledill (Jan 20, 2014)

Unfortunately I think I have token the last one because since I purchased it, it has disappeared from the webpage but I think they will make new ones because they did not write "sold out" as we can see on other models...


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Waited for Long....but pushed the Button now on black dial date C3....Takes too long before Helberg arrives...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Whew....Hewwww... I emailed "Chris" ([email protected]) about any "No Date/Orange lumed A7's this morning: He emailed me back that he had 3 ! (Black Dial/Orange lume/No date)...He updated the website and I bought/paid for one of them immediately ..

Try checking to see if they will "enter the cart " maybe 2 more people will be lucky too!


----------



## mrmojorising (Jul 26, 2013)

Still no green....just my luck.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Just buy the Black dial!!!

I JUST CHECKED: AT LEAST 1 BLACK DIAL/ORANGE LUME/NO DATE ...IS STILL AVAILABLE!!! (There is a limit of 1 for the cart)

Here's part of his email reply:

"Hello Gary I have 3 A7 without date left. A new batch is not planed
yet as we still have enough A7. "


"Snooze ya lose" : )


----------



## mrmojorising (Jul 26, 2013)

Gotta be the green/no date/orange lume.

I'm sure I'll be playing the watch recon game.


----------



## Homme (Jul 4, 2008)

Ordered mine on 10th and received it on 12th! Awesome service I must say!!










Gonna get some brasso to remove the fingerprint marks left by the 'packer', I assume, before I start my patina process.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

And relatively cheaper and sporty leather straps you guys can recommend? 
So far i have mine on a bond nato. And its just too big and heavy for the thin cloth strap. And im also not a huge fan of rubber straps so the one it came with just sits there
Obligatory pic to appease (only one i have)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I liked mine on the SNPR tack strap "vintaged" leather and chocolate Heuerville leather 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

great watch and I like Armida business model - no pre-order, prepayment and long waiting. One transaction and after 2 days watch is on your wrist. That's the way micros should work, not collecting funds about 11 months to buy some Fullswing cases.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

They only get more beautiful with age...:-d


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

camouflage said:


> great watch and I like Armida business model - no pre-order, prepayment and long waiting. One transaction and after 2 days watch is on your wrist. That's the way micros should work, not collecting funds about 11 months to buy some Fullswing cases.


agree :-!
I dont´t like pre-payed and wait and wait and wait o|


----------



## mrmojorising (Jul 26, 2013)

And now the green/orange/no date has been completely removed from the website.

Let the recon games begin!


----------



## haveyouethan (Jan 12, 2014)

Ordered the A7 Black/Orange/No Date yesterday and it reached today! Unfortunately I'm at work and no one was home in the morning so will have to wait for them to try again tmr 

Aside, I'm secretly amused at how the product ID for this combi "A7BOND"... time to start looking for more brass zulu bond straps!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Norm S said:


> And relatively cheaper and sporty leather straps you guys can recommend?
> So far i have mine on a bond nato. And its just too big and heavy for the thin cloth strap. And im also not a huge fan of rubber straps so the one it came with just sits there
> Obligatory pic to appease (only one i have)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats why it also comes with a zulu which have thicker straps.
im sure there are bond zulus out there too.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Everdying said:


> thats why it also comes with a zulu which have thicker straps.
> im sure there are bond zulus out there too.


Yea there is. But i like my leather. The watch is too heavy and bulky for natos on me. So at the thinnest i gotta go leather nato or zulu. And i tried one on it and t was a massive pain trying yo get it to squeeze through in between the case and spring bar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Just switched up the bezels

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmojorising (Jul 26, 2013)

Couldn't help myself, just got the green/orange/date.


----------



## aledub10 (Feb 8, 2013)

A little bit of los, hot water and around 60 min. of soaking...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Picked up this green dialed beauty off the sales forum. Loved everything about it except for the plain steel crown. Was driving me crazy, so I figured I would just torch it. Came out really good I think. Pretty damn good match.





sorry for the out of focus on this one:


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

^ That looks great. Mind if I ask how you did it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Same as how people have torched buckles to match. In this case I removed the crown first. Then I used some needle nose pliers to gently hold it over the open flame on my stove. Id do a little, stick it under cool water, repeat till it's the color you want. Go slow and take your time and keep it moving over the flame.


----------



## aledub10 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow undertheradar that looks amazing and a great idea. Hope you don't mind but I'll be doing that this weekend. 

Cheers to the tip and great pics by the way.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks...and have at it man. The crown has the same release mechanism all the modern Seiko autos has, so just follow a how-to for those if you're not sure.




oh, and my caseback was on really tight!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I just got this bronze buckle in the mail today. It's from Brad J at Anchor Leathers. My crappy pictures don't do the buckle justice. It really goes nicely with the A7. I'll post more pics as the buckle starts to patina.

Scott

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

One more pic of the side showing the screw pin.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid Zer0 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks to you guys and this forum I am a proud owner of an Green/Orange/No Date. Purchased on 2/12 and arrived at my door 2/14 morning. Hong Kong to NE FL in less than 48 hrs...amazing!

Chris is a phenomenal vendor and I highly recommend to anyone that is on the fence about buying one of his pieces...don't hesitate. 

Loving this piece, already swapped to the brass bezel and it's soaking in a salt/baking soda bath. Will post pix soon.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow!!! I guess I am no longer the only A7 owner in NE Florida! Congrats on your purchase. I hope you enjoy it as much as I have enjoyed mine.

Scott



Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

:roll:....Is it me?...It's probably me, I'm a "Wis"....But I just can't seem to get the "ceramic" bezel to pop off!...I've bought guitar pics (12 of them), and nylon knifes etc. I can't get the bezel to lift up with my finger nails either...o|

I know the next level is just scratching it with a case back knife (and I have one) I just sooo dont want to scratch my new A7! 

Any other tricks to popping this A7 bezel off?.....:think:


----------



## mrmojorising (Jul 26, 2013)

That would be two, I'm actually in Gainesville here. 

Green/orange/date will be here Monday!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Even though the brass is definitely not my deal, I have to say the A7 looks good. Some of the forced patinas are really well done and others really killed the look of the watch.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

garydusa said:


> :roll:....Is it me?...It's probably me, I'm a "Wis"....But I just can't seem to get the "ceramic" bezel to pop off!...I've bought guitar pics (12 of them), and nylon knifes etc. I can't get the bezel to lift up with my finger nails either...o|
> 
> I know the next level is just scratching it with a case back knife (and I have one) I just sooo dont want to scratch my new A7!
> 
> Any other tricks to popping this A7 bezel off?.....:think:


Wrap some tape on the case back knife or tape up a Swiss Army knife. I use the thin blade with some scotch tape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

mrmojorising said:


> That would be two, I'm actually in Gainesville here.
> 
> Green/orange/date will be here Monday!


GO GATORS!!!! GONNA WATCH THE UF VS KENTUCKY GAME TONIGHT AND WEAR MY A7!!!!


----------



## Sid Zer0 (Feb 15, 2014)

Post patina (no filters)


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Sid Zer0 said:


> Post patina (no filters)


Interesting patina, almost irridescent, I've not seen another one come out like that. As far as I can recall you're the only one to use salt and baking soda?


----------



## Sid Zer0 (Feb 15, 2014)

Actually I experimented a bit. Here was the process I used...

1) Wash thoroughly with dish soap and water to remove oils. Dry completely making sure not to touch brass.
2) 3 hr. soak in baking soda and salt bath.
3) Wash thoroughly again with dish soap and water and again dry completely making sure not to touch brass.
4) Placed entire watch in a sealed 9 x 12 baking pan with two small tupperware containers filled 1/2 way with white vinegar. Fumed watch for 6 hrs. till I achieved the finish I was looking for.
5) Washed thoroughly again with dish soap and water and again, dryed and buffed with a microfiber.

Yes in certain light and angles it has a very unique iridescent quality and some angles it has a distressed penny look. I think it came out very well. Pix definitely don't do the true finish justice.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

garydusa said:


> :roll:....Is it me?...It's probably me, I'm a "Wis"....But I just can't seem to get the "ceramic" bezel to pop off!...I've bought guitar pics (12 of them), and nylon knifes etc. I can't get the bezel to lift up with my finger nails either...o|
> 
> I know the next level is just scratching it with a case back knife (and I have one) I just sooo dont want to scratch my new A7!
> 
> Any other tricks to popping this A7 bezel off?.....:think:


I just used an old credit card and it came right off. Took a lot of pressure though.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You could try dental floss if any hard plastic surfaces are too thick to push in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Homme (Jul 4, 2008)

After 4 hrs with vinegar treatment...paired with baseball strap. Voila!


----------



## Blak Smyth (Jul 25, 2013)

Really enjoying mine:


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

This really will be the last strap I'm going to buy for the A7......

I picked up a custom DB10 and put one of BradJ's buckles on it and, EUREKA!!


----------



## Ace35 (Aug 28, 2011)

garydusa said:


> :roll:....Is it me?...It's probably me, I'm a "Wis"....But I just can't seem to get the "ceramic" bezel to pop off!...I've bought guitar pics (12 of them), and nylon knifes etc. I can't get the bezel to lift up with my finger nails either...o|
> 
> I know the next level is just scratching it with a case back knife (and I have one) I just sooo dont want to scratch my new A7!
> 
> Any other tricks to popping this A7 bezel off?.....:think:


I had a tough time myself (I also tried guitar picks and a case back opener) , but what worked for me in the end was the tip end of a Swiss army knife blade (electrical taped the case for cover)......I barely got it under the bezel but when I did I strong armed it and it finally came off... No damage to the case but I did get some nicks and scratches to the coin edge and underside of the bezel. Good luck!

Galaxy Note II


----------



## bobbledill (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is my armida a7 with a handmade leather strap from the bay !

Regards

Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Only waiting for the new strap from Kastatona....


----------



## Chinksmiley (Aug 21, 2012)

Just got mine, pretty stoked. I just need to find a strap now.


----------



## Ace35 (Aug 28, 2011)

Here are some shots of mine...got the custom made strap from Dustin at N80 straps:
n80leather | 100% Handmade Custom Leather Watchatraps


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

I order the A7 black orange date yesterday says it will be here Monday. Unfortunately we are looking at a snow storm.


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

Diving in the deep depth of&#8230;.the nuts



I hope the one of the aboves links will work
Best regards
E52


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

E52 said:


> Diving in the deep depth of&#8230;.the nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice,
blue?


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> very nice,
> blue?


Hi, green. The blue looking is cause the lighting conditions and the shadows.
Best regards
E52


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Just putting this out here as a feeler since mine gets no wrist time. I have an orange on black NO DATE. Full package barely any wear, minimal patina so you can do it all yourself if you so please. Would anyone be interested?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i'm also thinking of flipping my black orange no date...cept its no longer completely orange as i have modded the hands with blue lume...


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

On new Kastantona strap...


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Wow talk about fast Ordered on Friday from Hong Kong and here in Philadelphia this morning. I did the Vinegar treatment by wetting a paper towel and left it in there for about 4 Hours. Here is a few pics.


----------



## ghingus (Jan 4, 2008)

Enjoying my A7 today. Really impressed with this watch.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Thoughts on this strap combo?


----------



## bobbledill (Jan 20, 2014)

twostirish222 said:


> Thoughts on this strap combo?


I would prefer a more "classic" or darker strap, for instance the black one or the khaki one (depending on the color of your dial). But this is "une question de goût".

Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## bobbledill (Jan 20, 2014)

hotsauz said:


> Got my leather Zulu from Dustin @ N80 yesterday as well and some new pics.


Wow. What is the price of this strap? How many buckles on it? 4 or 5?

Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

bobbledill said:


> Wow. What is the price of this strap? How many buckles on it? 4 or 5?
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


$35!! Just 3 buckles as this is the 3 ring style. Do a search here on N80 and u should find something.


----------



## Mintu (Feb 12, 2014)

I want to order A7 with green dial, brass bezel and no date but it's not available on website.
there seems to be only A7 with ceramic bezel and date.
am i missing something?


----------



## bobbledill (Jan 20, 2014)

Mintu said:


> I want to order A7 with green dial, brass bezel and no date but it's not available on website.
> there seems to be only A7 with ceramic bezel and date.
> am i missing something?


Hi, 
Since I bought the green dial no date A7, it is not on site anymore. You should send them an email and ask if some of these models are remaining. Concerning the color of the bezel, no problem because both of them are delivered!

Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Put mine on Black Mesh and is very comfortable.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Picked this up for my A7.


----------



## haveyouethan (Jan 12, 2014)

I had my A7BOND (Black dial, Orange lume, No Date) for a few weeks now - found it too shiny after a while, so I accelerated the patina with vinegar fumes, and finished it by rubbing down the edges of the case and bezel with a very light touch of brasso.

Fairly pleased with the deep brown hues, except for the fact that if you look closely you can seem some uneven splotches on the bezel, possibly from condensation or skin oils. Might have to touch it up again this weekend when I have the time.

I initially thought that soaking it in vinegar will accelerate the patina faster, instead it turned a ghastly salmon pink from the copper! Had to give it a rubdown and fume it again. Though I suppose if you ever get bored and want to try a rose gold casing, this might just do the trick for you.

The crown still bugs me though. I wanted to darken it with the torching method, but can't seem to summon the strength to unscrew the case open to extract the stem. I'm guessing that torching the crown directly is not going to be a good idea either. Anyone else have any luck with any other methods?

All in all, still very pleased with the watch. Sits well on a 7" wrist, paired with a C&B nubuck strap. On slightly more formal occasions I'll put it onto a black bradystrap with gold threads.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"OHHH,...Who lives in a Pineapple under the Sea?" 








:-!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

What a cool watch. 

How long does it take for the natural patina to form and does it look the same with the "vinegar" type?

Actually, I wish it stays shiny, lol.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> What a cool watch.
> 
> How long does it take for the natural patina to form and does it look the same with the "vinegar" type?
> 
> Actually, I wish it stays shiny, lol.


The patina/oxidation process starts the moment the brass case is in contact with air and moisture, i.e., immediately. Generally, it is not significantly appreciated until weeks/months after production, but that depends on your climate/temp/location/usage...

Nice thing is, if you don't like the way its forming/unforming, you can either remove it with cleaner (e.g., Brasso), or accelerate it by many methods (see numerous previous posts).

The Armida A7 is an amazing value and a beautiful, classic design... get one, you will NOT regret it!









Edit: As for natural vs. forced patina, different methods can give you different looks/color; its sort of like opening a box of chocolates !!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Wearing mine since yesterday......










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Wearing mine since yesterday......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost forgot about my other bezel... thanks for the reminder pic!

Trouble is, it seems harder to pull off the attached one each time I do it o| ...

But I may give it a go today, anyway...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> The patina/oxidation process starts the moment the brass case is in contact with air and moisture, i.e., immediately. Generally, it is not significantly appreciated until weeks/months after production, but that depends on your climate/temp/location/usage...
> 
> Nice thing is, if you don't like the way its forming/unforming, you can either remove it with cleaner (e.g., Brasso), or accelerate it by many methods (see numerous previous posts).
> 
> ...


Oh, you mean if I "Brasso" it, it will become almost new again?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Oh, you mean if I "Brasso" it, it will become almost new again?


That is correctissimo..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkimedy (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, I guess it may be my first post on WUS, I sometimes read but never (or almost) write, while I am in some local forums in Italy. So hello!
I fell in love with this diver, because of the material (I'd prefer bronze actually, but price and/or dimension of most bronze watches on the market made me go for this one, at least for the moment and as a first try), dimension, price, and your so enthusiastic comments of course!
I spent some time to try to understand which combination of dial color & date & hands (indices) color I was into. At last I decided for the black dial (to be able of using the ceramic besel also, that suits better the black dial IMHO), date (no date is more attractive but I just can't get used to no-date watches...), orange (more vintage-style). But the orange hands seem to have a bad lume. So I wrote Armida (still waiting for response) to ask wether they could send me the A7 with A8 hands (also I like more the look), to get to something like this (hope it's clear enough, I just used Paint to do that, not such advanced...):








What do you think about it? :roll:
Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

arkimedy said:


> Hi, I guess it may be my first post on WUS, I sometimes read but never (or almost) write, while I am in some local forums in Italy. So hello!
> I fell in love with this diver, because of the material (I'd prefer bronze actually, but price and/or dimension of most bronze watches on the market made me go for this one, at least for the moment and as a first try), dimension, price, and your so enthusiastic comments of course!
> I spent some time to try to understand which combination of dial color & date & hands (indices) color I was into. At last I decided for the black dial (to be able of using the ceramic besel also, that suits better the black dial IMHO), date (no date is more attractive but I just can't get used to no-date watches...), orange (more vintage-style). But the orange hands seem to have a bad lume. So I wrote Armida (still waiting for response) to ask wether they could send me the A7 with A8 hands (also I like more the look), to get to something like this (hope it's clear enough, I just used Paint to do that, not such advanced...):
> View attachment 1442428
> ...


no dont do it,
the hands on the a7 are very nice they are much better then the a8 hands in my opinion,
who said the lume was bad on the hands? Armida watches have some of the best lume that I've seen

welcome to the forum hope to see more posts


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

It's not Seiko's lume but good enough.
3 rd day on wrist


----------



## arkimedy (Oct 12, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> no dont do it,
> the hands on the a7 are very nice they are much better then the a8 hands in my opinion,
> who said the lume was bad on the hands? Armida watches have some of the best lume that I've seen
> 
> welcome to the forum hope to see more posts


Please see page 23 of this thread. Please find attached link for your convenience: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a7-brass-945706-23.html#post7090792
Sounds like it's not Armida but the A7 itself that has some issues with lume. Or maybe was it just *that* A7? :think:



kkwpk said:


> 3 rd day on wrist


Why is MY watch on YOUR wrist? :-d


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

arkimedy said:


> Please see page 23 of this thread. Please find attached link for your convenience: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/armida-a7-brass-945706-23.html#post7090792
> Sounds like it's not Armida but the A7 itself that has some issues with lume. Or maybe was it just *that* A7? :think:
> 
> Why is MY watch on YOUR wrist? :-d


so is the bad lume only with the orange lume? Because I have the c3 and that's nuclear


----------



## arkimedy (Oct 12, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> so is the bad lume only with the orange lume? Because I have the c3 and that's nuclear


Yes, this is what appears from that test. But I'd like the orange one, in my head this is definitely a vintage-like watch, so unfortunately the orange lume old tritium-like is almost compulsory to me. Even more weird, the A8, that appears to have the same lume material, seems to be glowing longer (and also for that reason I had that idea of switching the hands, but keeping the original one as an extra option). I may still evaluate to go for the C3, but you know, that voice inside telling you "who cares practical features, you like better the other one"....


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

arkimedy said:


> Yes, this is what appears from that test. But I'd like the orange one, in my head this is definitely a vintage-like watch, so unfortunately the orange lume old tritium-like is almost compulsory to me. Even more weird, the A8, that appears to have the same lume material, seems to be glowing longer (and also for that reason I had that idea of switching the hands, but keeping the original one as an extra option). I may still evaluate to go for the C3, but you know, that voice inside telling you "who cares practical features, you like better the other one"....


I say get the orange if you like the look of that better, how long the lume lasts is not really that important ,

it's a great watch whatever you decide but I might be on my own here but I think the hands look better on the a7 compared to the a8


----------



## arkimedy (Oct 12, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> I say get the orange if you like the look of that better, how long the lume lasts is not really that important ,
> 
> it's a great watch whatever you decide but I might be on my own here but I think the hands look better on the a7 compared to the a8


Yes I guess I'll go for that, but tried to write to Armida to know if I can have an extra set of hands (and an extra crown, since I'd like to "torch" it but I'd prefer to have a backup one just in case), and then I'll decide what to do when I have them phisically here. I'd like to know at least how much it would cost to have these extras.
Thanks for your opinion anyway!


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

I wrote to Armida to ask about a green no-date, for some reason there is not one on their website. I am torn between which lume to order. I think orange will ultimately match the patina and theme...


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Apparently the green no date is sold out...debating the date model.


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

I got a black dial/date white lume.... been wearing it non-stop for the last week. I really am surprised by how much I like the brass. I have been a 100% stainless steel guy and thought this would be a passing interest... nope, this is a keeper! I can't seem to find strap options with brass buckles but am ok with the rubber strap it came with for the time being. If you are on the fence about this one... don't wait too long.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

the OEM buckle can be switched to any strap.
this is a watch that looks great on any strap.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

TheHulaDance said:


> I got a black dial/date white lume.... been wearing it non-stop for the last week. I really am surprised by how much I like the brass. I have been a 100% stainless steel guy and thought this would be a passing interest... nope, this is a keeper! I can't seem to find strap options with brass buckles but am ok with the rubber strap it came with for the time being. If you are on the fence about this one... don't wait too long.


torch the stainless steel buckles


----------



## arkimedy (Oct 12, 2011)

Mine is on its way 

Inviato con la sola forza del pensiero via etere.


----------



## arkimedy (Oct 12, 2011)

Here it is. First patina experiment with vinegar fumes:









Inviato con la sola forza del pensiero via etere.


----------



## bobbledill (Jan 20, 2014)

arkimedy said:


> Here it is. First patina experiment with vinegar fumes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,

Wow that is very nice! I'd like to have the same on mine! Can you give me the protocol?

Thanks

Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

arkimedy said:


> Here it is. First patina experiment with vinegar fumes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, yeah, you got some nice colors... good work!


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Just ordered one today :-!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Natural patina. Thinking about breaking out the brasso and starting over with vinegar treatment....


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Came in today, gave it a light egg treatment


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

Best regards
E52


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Just picked this one up - black dial no date.














Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

arkimedy said:


> Here it is. First patina experiment with vinegar fumes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_One of the best patina jobs I have seen to date._


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Just got this today! Put it on a semi-crappy leather racing strap I used on my Pebble, but it ended up looking good. My leather NATOs are still in the mail, so I guess we''ll see then!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

My patina progress, from new, through a couple of hard boiled egg treatments, and most recently a couple of liver of sulfur baths.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

After posting, I read through all 56 pages of this thread. Some very nice work with several of the A7s that have been "aged". It inspired me to pick up the camera one more time.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

TakesALickin said:


> After posting, I read through all 56 pages of this thread. Some very nice work with several of the A7s that have been "aged". It inspired me to pick up the camera one more time.
> 
> View attachment 1512658


Very nice
did you polish to get the finish like this, looks sweet kind of like a old divers helmet


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> Very nice
> did you polish to get the finish like this, looks sweet kind of like a old divers helmet


Thanks! No, just very favorable morning lighting in my office, and a "soft glow" filter in my photo editing software.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi All, 

In case anyone is interested, the STEEL version of the A7 is now up on the site. Specs look the same as the brass one but it comes with a bracelet, one bezel with a ceramic insert and the lume has been changed to BWG9. 

399. What a solid value.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Always liked the A7 design but not a huge fan of brass (or bronze) as I prefer bracelets. Saw the A7 in steel this AM and couldn't order fast enough. Looks good.


----------



## Chinksmiley (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn, I think I like the steel one better than my brass one.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

scottymac said:


> Always liked the A7 design but not a huge fan of brass (or bronze) as I prefer bracelets. Saw the A7 in steel this AM and couldn't order fast enough. Looks good.


I saw it on the Armida site yesterday and pulled up some pics of the Eterna Super Kontiki IDF to do a side by side comparison. Put the A7 steel on a shark mesh and you'd have a very similar watch to the Kontiki... for about $2500 less.


----------



## Absurdist ad nauseam (Feb 16, 2014)

***** said:


> 399. What a solid value.


Apparently they thought so too as they raised the price to $449 within the past few hours.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Absurdist ad nauseam said:


> Apparently they thought so too as they raised the price to $449 within the past few hours.


Just noticed that as well. I think they'll still sell well, but at $450 (same as the A2?), I'd like the 9015. On the other hand, the bracelet has the sliding/adjusto-clasp thing, so maybe that's worth something. I don't have any experience with that clasp, hope it's decent.


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

TakesALickin said:


> I saw it on the Armida site yesterday and pulled up some pics of the Eterna Super Kontiki IDF to do a side by side comparison. Put the A7 steel on a shark mesh and you'd have a very similar watch to the Kontiki... for about $2500 less.


Yeah, great idea. You make me want one. :-!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I like new steel version it looks very nice do I like it as much as the brass? Personally no but it's a different watch 

I really like how the patina on the brass is developing and can't really see any benefits with bronze over brass from the patina point of view


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I like the brass better. The SS version feels a bit boring.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

ManMachine said:


> I like the brass better. The SS version feels a bit boring.


Me too. I have the brass A7, but even if I didn't, the A7 SS looks like most pillowcased SS watches with a black face. I feel like with a SS watch you have to have SOMETHING goin' on, the A7 SS just looks like any other silver pillowcased dive watch to me personally, of which there are plenty.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

scottymac said:


> Always liked the A7 design but not a huge fan of brass (or bronze) as I prefer bracelets. Saw the A7 in steel this AM and couldn't order fast enough. Looks good.


You could always pick up one of these mesh bands made to look like vintage bronze.


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm a brass & stainless fan. I really can't say that I like one more than the other. Both are unique in their own rights.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice side by side pic. They both look great to me. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vidi (Mar 5, 2012)

Mate, where did you find such a bracelet? It looks cool, I would like to get one 2 



Ugly-Nugget said:


> You could always pick up one of these mesh bands made to look like vintage bronze.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

vidi said:


> Mate, where did you find such a bracelet? It looks cool, I would like to get one 2


I'm not sure if it's where he got his, but it looks like the antique bronze mesh from strapcode

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> I'm not sure if it's where he got his, but it looks like the antique bronze mesh from strapcode
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


You are correct I ordered it from strap code. I will say make sure you use their chart for sizing because it has very little adjustment other than the three micro adjustments.


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

New hardware my friends (buckle from David. Thank you David ;-) )









I am sexy and I know it

All my best to all out there
E52


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

I was ever so eager to try out my new macro light/backdrop setup, though without the macro lens so you can actually see the entire watch. Built these watch stands last weekend for photography!

Both bezels and two aftermarket straps make a cameo. Also, stabilized lume shots!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

And one last shot - minute long exposure for maximum lume! Unfortunately it's still daytime so it's not the best conditions, but it turned out pretty good.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I've decided I like the black bezel better than the brass. this watch seems to look 
great no matter what the outfit.


----------



## Jimmy0104 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi, i was thinking of getting a nice brass watch and would like to few question if u dun mind. 
a) it here a way to stop the patina process when reached our preferred colour tone ? 
b) how to prevent brasso cream or solution from struck between the saphhire crystal and the casing ?



dougiedude said:


> The patina/oxidation process starts the moment the brass case is in contact with air and moisture, i.e., immediately. Generally, it is not significantly appreciated until weeks/months after production, but that depends on your climate/temp/location/usage...
> 
> Nice thing is, if you don't like the way its forming/unforming, you can either remove it with cleaner (e.g., Brasso), or accelerate it by many methods (see numerous previous posts).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy0104 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi, i was thinking of getting a nice brass watch and would like to few question if u dun mind. 
a) it here a way to stop the patina process when reached our preferred colour tone ? 
b) how to prevent brasso cream or solution from struck between the saphhire crystal and the casing ?



dougiedude said:


> The patina/oxidation process starts the moment the brass case is in contact with air and moisture, i.e., immediately. Generally, it is not significantly appreciated until weeks/months after production, but that depends on your climate/temp/location/usage...
> 
> Nice thing is, if you don't like the way its forming/unforming, you can either remove it with cleaner (e.g., Brasso), or accelerate it by many methods (see numerous previous posts).
> 
> ...


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Fresh out of the Pacific, salt still in the bezel. 3 dives in Catalina. Don't own a computer and the rental place was out, so I used good ol tables and my A7!










Same deal today in Redondo Beach! On the Armidafrane with the brass bezel today.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi to all



E52


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

I have been looking at the A7 for quite awhile now and was disappointed to see when the black dial, C3 options sold out.

I just got married on Wednesday and was planning on wearing my MkII Nassau for the big day and then for my wedding present, my wife gave me a brass A7.

Knowing that I don't care much for the OEM rubber strap and that the Zulu wouldn't be dressy enough for the occasion, she grabbed several other strap choices from my drawer so I had some options to wear that day. I opted for a nice GSD Gustav that I got from a forum member.

Enough talk. Here's some pics:


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

***** said:


> I have been looking at the A7 for quite awhile now and was disappointed to see when the black dial, C3 options sold out.
> 
> I just got married on Wednesday and was planning on wearing my MkII Nassau for the big day and then for my wedding present, my wife gave me a brass A7.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! And nice pictures!

Cheers


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I know you guys LOVE the patina look, but I was getting bored with it. I stripped it down with Brasso and I'm much happier with the A7 now. I know it's guite a task to keeping it looking like this, but that's how I prefer it..... Just me, I'm sure.
(888)
Scott


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

So a question to all of you A7 fans...how does Armida work? Will they at some point make a new run of A7's, adding the models that were sold out (or even adding new ones), or is sold out sold out?


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

kpfeifle said:


> So a question to all of you A7 fans...how does Armida work? Will they at some point make a new run of A7's, adding the models that were sold out (or even adding new ones), or is sold out sold out?


If I remember correctly, they just restocked the a8 and a7 lines, but I could be wrong.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I ordered my A7 on Sat. and received it today, Tuesday. Fastest shipping on any item I've ever bought. Very well packaged and protected for the long trip from overseas. Impressive......This is a great watch. Very comfortable, customizable and incredibly good C3 lume. I have several watches with the NH35 movement in them and have nothing but good things to say about the movement. Reasonably accurate, reasonably smooth...... that's all I expect from it and it doesn't disappoint. 

My minor complaints are that the lug holes seem to be uneven and a little crooked. You really can't tell unless you look carefully and it doesn't mess with the wearability at all. Also, the straps are a joke. I am not a fan of rubber watch bands or nato straps and for a watch this nice, I would recommend to Armida that they send them out with a nice waterproof leather strap at least. I threw on a brown Hirsch Liberty strap and it makes the watch much more attractive to me. I haven't had a brass watch before and I'm looking forward to playing around with different straps to see what looks best with brass.

I don't get the whole vinegar treatment and messing with the natural process of the brass. My whole point of getting a brass watch is to see how it ages naturally. Not to force aging on it. I collect leather jackets and I guess saxophones too since I have too many saxophones, and I know people like to force the aging process on those items too but I say let it age naturally. It's much more interesting. I'm looking forward to seeing what this A7 looks like in a few months.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Disaster strikes my A7! I changed out the bezel as I've done a thousand times. Only this time, something went terribly wrong. After removing the brass bezel, I proceeded to snap the other one on. When I did, I heard the crystal chip. I looked down and spotted the damage at the 7 o'clock position. I'm sick to my stomach over this. I sent an email to Armida to see if I can purchase a new bezel and have NEWW replace it for me. If Armida can do the work, that's fine too. I just can't live with this damage.... I'm such a klutz....
Scott


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Scott6739 said:


> Disaster strikes my A7! I changed out the bezel as I've done a thousand times. Only this time, something went terribly wrong. After removing the brass bezel, I proceeded to snap the other one on. When I did, I heard the crystal chip. I looked down and spotted the damage at the 7 o'clock position. I'm sick to my stomach over this. I sent an email to Armida to see if I can purchase a new bezel and have NEWW replace it for me. If Armida can do the work, that's fine too. I just can't live with this damage.... I'm such a klutz....
> Scott


OUCH! That probably isn't something easy to do. You probably have to hit it just right for that to happen..........Maybe the fact that you let us know it can happen, and that we should be more careful than we think when switching bezels, will make you feel at least a little better about it. Keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ticktocker said:


> OUCH! That probably isn't something easy to do. You probably have to hit it just right for that to happen..........Maybe the fact that you let us know it can happen, and that we should be more careful than we think when switching bezels, will make you feel at least a little better about it. Keep us posted on what happens.


Thanks for the positive note. Yes guys, be careful. I've changed the bezel on this numerous times without thinking about it. I'm still not sure how it happened, but take a little extra time to make sure you do it properly. I'm still waiting to hear back from Armida on getting it repaired. I may just contact Duarte at Northeast Watch Works. I'm pretty sure the crystal is 2.5 by 32mm. Anyone have a suggestion where to pick one up?


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> I know you guys LOVE the patina look, but I was getting bored with it. I stripped it down with Brasso and I'm much happier with the A7 now. I know it's guite a task to keeping it looking like this, but that's how I prefer it..... Just me, I'm sure.
> (888)
> Scott


Remember that Brasso is a metal 'polish', it's not only removing the patina but also some of the metal, so the brushed finish will gradually disappear and it will become shiney if you're using it regularly.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations Daryl ! Looks like the new missus really came through, eh? Terrific.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

peakay said:


> Remember that Brasso is a metal 'polish', it's not only removing the patina but also some of the metal, so the brushed finish will gradually disappear and it will become shiney if you're using it regularly.


Good point. I didn't even think about that. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Really quite fascinating. I usually switch watches every day or so. I have many watches that cost a lot more than the A7 and many that cost a lot less. I've never been one to pick a "favorite watch" among my collection but after all is said and done, this A7 is the one that has stayed on my wrist since I received it 2 weeks ago. Maybe it's the anticipation of seeing that brass gradually age or the fact that it's my first brass watch or maybe just because it's incredibly comfortable. I now have a favorite watch. No, not one of my expensive-maybe-I-shouldn't-have-spent-that-much watches. It's this simple, non-swiss made, $370 Armida A7. Nice.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Ticktocker said:


> I ordered my A7 on Sat. and received it today, Tuesday. Fastest shipping on any item I've ever bought. Very well packaged and protected for the long trip from overseas. Impressive......This is a great watch. Very comfortable, customizable and incredibly good C3 lume. I have several watches with the NH35 movement in them and have nothing but good things to say about the movement. Reasonably accurate, reasonably smooth...... that's all I expect from it and it doesn't disappoint.
> 
> My minor complaints are that the lug holes seem to be uneven and a little crooked. You really can't tell unless you look carefully and it doesn't mess with the wearability at all. Also, the straps are a joke. I am not a fan of rubber watch bands or nato straps and for a watch this nice, I would recommend to Armida that they send them out with a nice waterproof leather strap at least. I threw on a brown Hirsch Liberty strap and it makes the watch much more attractive to me. I haven't had a brass watch before and I'm looking forward to playing around with different straps to see what looks best with brass.
> 
> I don't get the whole vinegar treatment and messing with the natural process of the brass. My whole point of getting a brass watch is to see how it ages naturally. Not to force aging on it. I collect leather jackets and I guess saxophones too since I have too many saxophones, and I know people like to force the aging process on those items too but I say let it age naturally. It's much more interesting. I'm looking forward to seeing what this A7 looks like in a few months.


Not to be contrarian, but at least for me as a diver I enjoyed the straps. I dove with the NATO and the rubber, which obviously is a biasing factor. I like the rubber for casual but I will admit since it is a firmer rubber I could not get it tight enough above water that it was reasonably tight below. I almost lost it adjusting it underwater because I'm the world's largest idiot and thought adjusting my slightly loose watch over an abyss was a cool choice. I swiped it back into my grip when it took a plunge. Never again lol.

I get that leather is nice for these since a brass bracelet isn't a thing really, but I feel like so many WIS have their own straps that any manufacturers' are thrown out essentially unless they bust out a $100 leather strap, which of course adds $100 to the watch. I'd pay for a head only from some companies, because I know I'm not touching their random leather or hollow bracelet.

On that note, here's my A7 today. I get what you mean about this thing, it's not at all my most expensive watch or nicest movement but it's under +3 a day (lucky I guess) and for some reason I can't stop wearing it. The lume is nuts and it looks very unique. Different than bronze too.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been wanting a bronze diver for quite some time. My favorite look is the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100, but with an 8.25" wrist, I usually wear a 44mm - 45mm watch and I'm not sure the Aquadive is big enough for me. When I saw the brass A7 that has almost the exact same dimensions (except for bezel height) for $369 shipped, it was a no brainer. Now I get to see if the size works for me and if I like a patina watch as much in person as I do in pictures without shelling out $1700.

I now have a green dial C3 date A7 on the way. I know the black dial would closer mimic the Aquadive, but now if I end up with both, I'll have some variety. Can't wait!


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

fatalelement said:


> Not to be contrarian, but at least for me as a diver I enjoyed the straps. I dove with the NATO and the rubber, which obviously is a biasing factor. I like the rubber for casual but I will admit since it is a firmer rubber I could not get it tight enough above water that it was reasonably tight below. I almost lost it adjusting it underwater because I'm the world's largest idiot and thought adjusting my slightly loose watch over an abyss was a cool choice. I swiped it back into my grip when it took a plunge. Never again lol.
> 
> I get that leather is nice for these since a brass bracelet isn't a thing really, but I feel like so many WIS have their own straps that any manufacturers' are thrown out essentially unless they bust out a $100 leather strap, which of course adds $100 to the watch. I'd pay for a head only from some companies, because I know I'm not touching their random leather or hollow bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


After wearing the rubber strap for a while I have become accustomed to it's stiffness and the fact that it's difficult to stuff it through the keepers but what I can't get used to is the buckle. Since the rubber is so stiff, the buckle sticks out and does not lay flat on the wrist. You are correct in that there are so many great personalization options for straps. I've been wearing my A7 on a Di-Modell Chronisimo and a Hirsch Liberty. Although they are not the best combos, it does make for a super comfortable watch. Too bad there are not many brass buckle options available. The stainless steel crown on the watch does help when using a stainless steel buckle but I'd still like a brass buckle that fit correctly.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Ticktocker said:


> After wearing the rubber strap for a while I have become accustomed to it's stiffness and the fact that it's difficult to stuff it through the keepers but what I can't get used to is the buckle. Since the rubber is so stiff, the buckle sticks out and does not lay flat on the wrist. You are correct in that there are so many great personalization options for straps. I've been wearing my A7 on a Di-Modell Chronisimo and a Hirsch Liberty. Although they are not the best combos, it does make for a super comfortable watch. Too bad there are not many brass buckle options available. The stainless steel crown on the watch does help when using a stainless steel buckle but I'd still like a brass buckle that fit correctly.


Now that you mention it, I do notice that when the strap is buckled off-wrist the shape is very non-circular. It's usually under a sleeve or in a non-desk context, but you're right about the projecting nature of the buckle. I might try an Isofrane if I end up having a bunch of disposable income in the near future, but I'll probably just deal with it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I've been wanting a bronze diver for quite some time. My favorite look is the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100, but with an 8.25" wrist, I usually wear a 44mm - 45mm watch and I'm not sure the Aquadive is big enough for me. When I saw the brass A7 that has almost the exact same dimensions (except for bezel height) for $369 shipped, it was a no brainer. Now I get to see if the size works for me and if I like a patina watch as much in person as I do in pictures without shelling out $1700.
> 
> I now have a green dial C3 date A7 on the way. I know the black dial would closer mimic the Aquadive, but now if I end up with both, I'll have some variety. Can't wait!


What? I just got an order update that said my watch that was ordered on 8/21 has been shipped from Hong Kong to Colorado and the expected delivery date is Monday, 8/25 by 10:30 am. This is according to FedEx. Could this be possible?


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

mjmurphy926 said:


> What? I just got an order update that said my watch that was ordered on 8/21 has been shipped from Hong Kong to Colorado and the expected delivery date is Monday, 8/25 by 10:30 am. This is according to FedEx. Could this be possible?


Yep mine came to California in like 4 or MAYBE 5 days.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> Yep mine came to California in like 4 or MAYBE 5 days.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Hot Diggity Damn! Tom Petty said "The waiting is the hardest part". I guess he never ordered a watch from Armida!


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

mjmurphy926 said:


> What? I just got an order update that said my watch that was ordered on 8/21 has been shipped from Hong Kong to Colorado and the expected delivery date is Monday, 8/25 by 10:30 am. This is according to FedEx. Could this be possible?


I said the same thing. I think most people are surprised at the incredible quick shipping. I've ordered products that originated in my own state that took much longer than it took my watch to get here. They must have a pretty good system going.


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi to brass friends 









Best regards
E52


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Looks like I've just received the last Armida A7 Brass Black, I ordered this August 21st, and just received it half and hour ago, excellent shipment from Armida |>
Here are some quick shots from my Nexus 5:

















And just in time I also received my Dark Brown Crazy Horse Self Stich 22mm from Band R Bands (really made my day to receive all these in a day!!!) :-d:-d:-d









Here's the shot of them combined

























I haven't been able to change the bezel to solid brass, but I'm happy with the current set up for now


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Got it on a Horween leather today 
Love this watch and very much looking forward to the a1 in brass that's coming out soon


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Got mine! Like others have said, incredibly fast shipping! Ordered mine last Thurs night an it made to Colorado this morning. I was afraid that the watch would be too small on my 8 1/4" wrist, but it really isn't. I like the size very much. Now I need a Bronze Aquadive which is pretty much identical in size except the bezel is a bit taller.



















Have this on the way. Hope it's not too gawdy, but for $30, i thought it was worth a shot.









This is on the way as well.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Received my Armida A7 brass this week. I started a little bit of a forced patina by placing it in a Ziploc bag with two hard-boiled eggs for 4 hrs. Have it on a Detroit Strap Co. Brooks leather jacket strap for now til my N80 NATO arrives. Photos aren't ideal...next time I won't use my Iphone camera!


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Does the stainless steel crown bother owners?


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm ok with it although brass or black would look better.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

chriscentro said:


> Does the stainless steel crown bother owners?


It doesn't bother me, I seem to recall that one person did heat colour their crown, which looked quite good.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

chriscentro said:


> Does the stainless steel crown bother owners?


I think that if it wasn't for the stainless steel crown, straps with stainless steel buckles would look a bit strange. I like the SS crown.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Before I got it I thought the SS crown would bother me but after putting the A7 on my wrist I didn't notice it after about an hour.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

At first, it seemed odd, but in person it looks fine. It does seem to allow pairing with a strap that has a stainless steel buckle as Ticktocker pointed out. I'm having my jeweler change out the black ceramic bezel to the brass one...I'm too chicken to change it out myself.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Patina coming on slowly. May have to help it along. Maybe try to replicate sea water and bathe it for a while.


----------



## JusticeG (Dec 2, 2012)

kkwpk said:


>


That's a nice strap. Which is it?


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

I made this strap few years ago from the old belt.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Does patina hide scratches?


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes. It does.


----------



## brandonleekw (Nov 17, 2014)

My A7 orange lime no date. Just change to solid bezel and it looks nice !


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

brandonleekw said:


> My A7 orange lime no date. Just change to solid bezel and it looks nice !


Yes, but please post photo"s. We love photo's  Welcome to forum and happy posting 

E52


----------



## brandonleekw (Nov 17, 2014)

I have tried several time on the photo attachment. It seems not working !


----------



## brandonleekw (Nov 17, 2014)

Here's another pic with nylon strap
View attachment 2147490


----------



## brandonleekw (Nov 17, 2014)

View attachment 2147530


----------



## nldosz (Dec 9, 2013)

DSC_0004 by NLDOSZ, on Flickr
DSC_0008-2 by NLDOSZ, on Flickr


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

nldosz said:


> DSC_0004 by NLDOSZ, on Flickr
> DSC_0008-2 by NLDOSZ, on Flickr


How on earth did you get the patina this dark/even?


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have been looking for one of these for some time the contrasting changeable black ceramic bezel insert and SS bezel, plus the 8mm SS crown make this a clear first class watch.

Got really lucky this week and am now awaiting delivery of a of the long sold out A7 brass, black dial complete kit after missing Adam's last week that sold in a min of posting (planets aligned🔭) this one is new

more later


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

safetypro79 said:


> I have been looking for one of these for some time the contrasting changeable black ceramic bezel insert and SS bezel, plus the 8mm SS crown make this a clear first class watch.
> 
> Got really lucky this week and am now awaiting delivery of a of the long sold out A7 brass, black dial complete kit after missing Adam's last week that sold in a min of posting (planets aligned) this one is new
> 
> more later


Any updates on this? Very curious to see what a SS bezel would look like on this case/dial.

I've recently started to crave a black dial with orange lume version. Hope I can be as lucky as you and catch one on sale at just the right time! :-(

Edit: Sorry to dig up an old thread...


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Blue, the brass A7 came and went. I've never seen a SS bezel on the SS version of this watch, which is still available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

EHV said:


> Blue, the brass A7 came and went. I've never seen a SS bezel on the SS version of this watch, which is still available.


Sure the SS versions all have the black bezel, but it's still only an inlay, so the bezel base is still SS. I wonder if anybody has both the brass and stainless versions of the A7, and has tried to put the SS bezel on the brass case!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello brass/bronze (b/b) watch enthusiasts and seekers of a patina that evokes a well worn look. 
Some of you are patient with your watches while a patina develops and others, like me, want to get there sooner rather than later.

Here's a short story of my experiments with a brass Armida A7.

This watch is presently sold out at Armida and appears to have been so for a while now. I was able to find a well cared for one that is shy of 2 years old.

Brass was first known to exist in about 500 BC and bronze dates to about 3500 BC. Brass is an alloy of copper and zinc and bronze is an alloy primarily of copper, usually with tin as the main additive, but sometimes with other elements such as phosphorus, manganese, aluminum, or silicon. It appears that because of the similarity in their composition they react in a similar way to exposure to certain chemicals. Of interest here of course is exposure that induces a patina.

I did some research on ways to induce a patina on b/b and found several recommendations on line including the use of Palmolive dish washing liquid, lemon juice, vinegar mixed with salt, and a variety of acids that will produce patinas of various colors upon interacting with the metal. And, as you have probably read on WUS the use of hard boiled eggs which apparently emit a sulfur gas that reacts with b/b to create patina.

First up is a photo of the watch I received and its strap. You see how the strap has a nice patina and the watch doesn't. Well, that's because the seller polished it thinking it will show better in his FS post. Bad decision if you ask me....and that's how I got started on this project.










Next are the materials I used for this experiment.






















Start time...










About 2 hours later...










About 6 hours later...










And a close up...not too happy with the outcome compared to the strap which was simply left alone since purchase about 2 years ago. 
The watch has uneven results and not the same rich color of the strap.










And after exposure to air 2 days later...still not super thrilled with the outcome.










Cleaned the watch and started another experiment. I placed the watch in sealable tupperware container and next to it I put a small cup of balsamic vinegar (red color). 
Here's what I got after an overnight treatment...an orange hued patina










I cleaned the watch and gave it the same overnight tupperware treatment with plain white vinegar. I got a greenish patina (sorry can't find the photos).

Cleaned the watch again and just let it be. Here it is a couple of months later.


----------



## nicostatus (Jul 5, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Brad Steiger (Jul 17, 2016)

diggin the ceramic bezel


----------

